# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  некоторые думают, что суицид, это переход в "ничто" ... что такое "ничто"

## jugen

некоторые думают, что суицид, это переход в "ничто", а что такое "ничто", как вы себе представляете это??

----------


## Доктор Бетругер

> некоторые думают, что суицид, это переход в "ничто", а что такое "ничто", как вы себе представляете это??


 Пускай продолжают заблуждаться, что еще сказать то. По вере их и воздастся им, иными словами. Те кто совершают самоубийство, вероятнее всего предполагают для себя это некое "ничто", однако каково же их разочарование, когда они осознают себя живыми, как будто ничего и не изменилось после их так называемого "добровольного ухода из жизни" в то самое ничто о котором они так грезят по сей день. Не сладко же им придется на той стороне пустоши в конце тропы, когда они будут лишены многих привилегий загробной жизни, которая остается доступной людям умершим СВОЕЙ ЕСТЕСТВЕННОЙ смертью. Мертвые нас ждут, но просят не торопиться, ибо всему свое время и рано или поздно оно наступит для каждого из нас. Смерть предполагает собой эволюцию, те же кто совершают самоубийство, в буквальном смысле сворачивают с пути эволюционирования и регрессируют к сожалению, но это так. Иными словами никто и ничто для таких индивидов не предполагает ни забвения ни абсолютного ничто, хотя многие могут продолжать надеяться, это их право.

----------


## jugen

изыди коля, ты гонишь.....

----------


## Доктор Бетругер

> изыди коля, ты гонишь.....


 Аргументируй пожалуйста...

----------


## jugen

ты уже умер??... судя по форуму нет.... тогда с какого перепугу разгоняешь с асолютной аксиоматичностью о том... что есть после смерти.... правда... после этого ты мало чего сможешь нам рассказать...

----------


## jugen

так что.... не гони!!!!
зы
"правда... после этого ты мало чего сможешь нам рассказать..."..... см . после своей физической смерти.

----------


## Доктор Бетругер

> ты уже умер??... судя по форуму нет.... тогда с какого перепугу разгоняешь с асолютной аксиоматичностью о том... что есть после смерти.... правда... после этого ты мало чего сможешь нам рассказать...


 Аксиома, это то что не требует доказательств. Во мне есть вера, и эта вера не испарится со мной после смерти, но будет только крепнуть сильнее и сильнее...человек, это не просто кусок мяса, но нечто большее. Духовное существо. Если тебе интересно, можешь прочитать труды известных медиумов. которые в свою очередь имели общение с умершими тет а тет.

----------


## Loner

Доктор Бетругер, можно ссылки на статьи/книги?

----------


## Mr.Nullus

> Духовное существо.


  В чем проявляется эта "духовность"?

----------


## Доктор Бетругер

> Доктор Бетругер, можно ссылки на статьи/книги?


 http://www.abc-people.com/phenomenon...tism/index.htm и вообще гугл вам в помощь...

----------


## jugen

> Доктор Бетругер, можно ссылки на статьи/книги?


 
не парься.... его это мысли.... за это уважаю..... хочешь найти... пошарься в прозе ру.... в общем... я с ним не согласен... но как дотошно человек свою тему гнёт.... ему есть для чего жить ))).... он выбрал свой путь.... пусть 1000 человек ему скажет, что он чушь несёт.... это его не сломит ... молодец.... гнёт свою линию... идёт вразрез с обществом и борется... не важно как... важно.... что не сдаётся..... уважайте Доктор Бетругер... даже если вы не согласны с его взглядами.... я не согласен... но уважаю...... человек есть то, во что верит )))

----------


## Loner

> http://www.abc-people.com/phenomenon...tism/index.htm и вообще гугл вам в помощь...


 спасибо. гугл решает. просто после тяжелого дня мозг не способен формулировать запросы.  :Smile:

----------


## plaksivaya_tryapka

> а я верю в то... что ты [censored] , галимое заблудшее [censored] и это аксиома ... а аксиома.... итд итп....


 пользователь "jugen" был забанен на две недели за многочисленные оскорбления. ребята, давайте без личных оскорблений и мата.

----------


## огрызок тепла

свободу юджену!
юджена на волю!

----------


## Доктор Бетругер

> В чем проявляется эта "духовность"?


 Духовность проявляется - Возможностью быть недосягаемым, непостижимым и могущественным, наделенным способностями всех видов, это прерогатива каждого мертвого. Мертвый уже не является человеком, можно даже сказать, что это совершенно иное существо. Сущность которая когда то была человеком, выходит на совершенно другую ступень восприятия и развития.
  И в первую очередь это касается именно возможностью мертвых к обретению могущества и силы, о которых при жизни они могли только мечтать. Возможность принимать ту или иную форму, в которой ей наиболее удобно манипулировать врагами и обращать оных в прах. Каждой собаке свое время. Умерший автоматически принимает все эти перечисленные возможности, как только попадает на ту сторону. Разница между мертвыми заключается в том, что они делятся на две основные категории - приверженцев добра и зла. Хотя, там это не столь явно проявляется нежели в нашем не совершенном материальном мире.
Я вернусь в этот мир обновленным, так сказать сверхсильным духовным существом, могущественным ,наделенным невероятной силой, имеющим способности потустороннего порядка.
Между жизнью и смертью, стоит определенная черта, перешагнув через которую, начинается совершенно иная жизнь, не связанная с той жизнью когда мертвый был человеком, и наоборот.

Поэтому, очень важно понять, то что не подвластно человеку при жизни, становится подвластным мертвому, только что прибывшему на тот свет. Возможно. обьяснил несколько коряво, но не стоит забывать. что пока я все еще остаюсь простым смертным, со свойственными ему недостатками и в чем то заблуждениями. Но, настоятельно советую всем и каждому обратить внимание на информацию знающих по факту людей, тех кто с этим непосредственно сталкивается по жизни, медиумов и им прочих специалистов.

----------


## Mr.Nullus

> Духовность проявляется - Возможностью быть недосягаемым


  Это да. Кто ж мертвого то достанет.




> непостижимым и могущественным


  непостижимым? Правильно, узнать(постигнуть) человека даже при жизни сложно.
Могущество заключается должно быть в возможности великодушно поделиться питательными веществами с червями и бактериями. 




> наделенным способностями всех видов, это прерогатива каждого мертвого.


  ОМГ....неужто можно будет прыгать как кенгуру, выпускать из задницы чернила как осминог, спать как медведь и ползать как змея? 




> Разница между мертвыми заключается в том, что они делятся на две основные категории - приверженцев добра и зла. Хотя, там это не столь явно проявляется нежели в нашем не совершенном материальном мире.


  Мда....Вы определенно способны стать лидером секты.

----------


## [email protected]

> не парься.... его это мысли.... за это уважаю..... хочешь найти... пошарься в прозе ру.... в общем... я с ним не согласен... но как дотошно человек свою тему гнёт.... ему есть для чего жить ))).... он выбрал свой путь.... пусть 1000 человек ему скажет, что он чушь несёт.... это его не сломит ... молодец.... гнёт свою линию... идёт вразрез с обществом и борется... не важно как... важно.... что не сдаётся..... уважайте Доктор Бетругер... даже если вы не согласны с его взглядами.... я не согласен... но уважаю...... человек есть то, во что верит )))


 По твоему любой псих несущий околесицу вне зависимости от того слушает его кто то или нет достоин уважения за то что он "гнет линию". Гнуть свою линию можно только в случае какого - либо противодействия, а с идиотами спорить не принято ибо ты ему про бузину а он тебе про дядьку в Киеве, вот и весь сказ.

----------


## [email protected]

> в общем, вчитайся чуть глубже, у него есть своя точка зрения, в которую он верит.


 Я это вижу прекрасно.. а за что уважать то?



> если веришь, поф любые другие аргументы. .


  В народе это называют "броня" когда человек отрицает какие - либо аргументы и настойчиво пытается пропагандировать свое безумие. Как правило пробивается кумулятивным снарядом в область печени.

----------


## Olga

Я не представляю, что там рай и ад, как их Доктор Бетругер нарисовал. Просто думаю, что души, если они у нас есть, когда туда попадают, в это "ничто", они уже не видят друг друга как человеческие тела, там должно быть что-то другое.. сочетание цветов.. И главное чего бы я хотела, чтобы там не надо было работать, есть и одеваться) Если уж смысл жизни на земле приобрести опыт, познать и понять себя и окружающий мир.. то что потом с этими знаниями делать "там", после смерти? Ну проанализировал, осознал.. больше я бы не вернулась на эту планету, чтобы исправлять какие-то там ошибки, совершенствоваться.. 

Считаю, что когда попадаешь "туда", есть выбор.. кто хочет, кому понравилось тут, тот и вернется обратно.. А кому это не подходит, для того есть другие планеты и другие формы жизни.. Наверняка существуют какие-нибудь фиолетовые моллюски на просторах вселенной.. она же такая большая)

А это "ничто"- это просто время, чтобы подумать, кем же стать дальше, где жить.. потому что нереально будет находиться вечно в этом "ничто"... там наверно тихо и спокойно, но когда-нибудь надоест.. А смерть и жизнь - это просто смена видов деятельности - отдых. Здесь от смерти, а "там" - от жизни)

----------


## Olga

Спасибо тебе за такие слова, правда успокаивает.. но так хреново осознавать себя каким-то белком.. блиииин....смысл бытия.. а чтобы жить и радоваться надо чето делать хотя бы, заниматься чем-то.. но лениво так. это все от нечего делать депресняки всякие((

----------


## IXTUS

хорошая тема.. 
ведь когда человек хочет покончить с жизнью, он хочет покончить с проблемами, болью, одиночеством, страданиями, но на самом ли деле закончится боль, одиночество и страдания, если ты оборвешь свою жизнь?..
человек - это дух, душа и тело..
тело - это всего лишь рубашка.. однажды каждый оставит ее..
когда тебе плохо, плачет не твое тело, плачет душа и эти слезы могут быть даже без физических слез..
ты не решишь проблем своей души, сняв рубашку..
дух..
твой дух - что это?
это место в тебе, которое предназначено для Бога и Духа Божьего и ты ничем другим, кроме как духовным, не сможешь заполнить эту пустоту.. (как ты не сможешь заполнить голод физический восполнением душевных потребностей, как говорят  "словами сыт не будешь" =)  )
ты можешь искать  удовлетворение моральное, эмоциональное, но эта часть тебя, твой дух.. она нуждается в Боге, а Бог ждет, когда ты откроешь дверь своего сердца для Него..
эта встреча может произойти не "на небе", а прямо там, где ты находишься сейчас..
как ты открываешь сердце человеку, так можешь открыть свое сердце Богу..
Он - не палач и не дядька с бородой, который только и делает, что наказывает кого-то.. 
Бог есть любовь.. 
и Он принимает тебя таким, какой ты есть.. и хочет помочь тебе разобраться с твоими проблемами, как разобрался с моими, когда я после попытки су пыталась найти хоть какой-то ответ, как жить дальше.. 
и Он может помочь тебе найти путь..
потому что Он есть путь, истина и жизнь... 
жизнь настоящая и вечная...

----------


## allin

я верю, что суицид – переход в ничто. для меня вера в загробное существование вызвана только «бессмертностью» людей, св. здоровым. возможно, страх наказания после смерти привит религией, или вызван бессмертностью вместе с пониманием ошибочности поступка.
о, что грехи, когда убиваешься из-за сущих пустяков. пусть слабые самоотсеиваются

----------


## Gonzo

"некоторые думают, что суицид, это переход в "ничто", а что такое "ничто", как вы себе представляете это??"

Помойму "после смерти" это как "до рождения". Ну или для надежности даже "до зачатия"... Если допустить что я прав, то такие размышления на тему "ничто" - абсурд. Кстати у всех есть опыт этого "ничто")))

----------


## Gonzo

"пусть слабые самоотсеиваются" - это верно, но по меньшей мере цинично и жестоко. Вот у меня половой член 10см (не считая других косяков: внешняя непривлекательность, слабость, бедность и абсурдная необходимость трудится ввиду отсутсвия достойного будущего: полноценной семейной жизни) 
Я тоже "слабак, маящийся ерундой" и "не парься"? 
Если тебе повезло родится достаточно полноценным - нечего задирать нос и унижать людей которым тяжело. Как я понимаю это форум для тех, кому плохо и кто нуждается пусть не в помощи, хотя бы в элементарном сочувствии, а не в таких диагнозах малолетнего сноба... Извиняюсь если это звучит как оскорбление...

----------


## Aleks

Да, все мы 13 миллиардов лет были "ничто"))

----------


## Lion

Умрут все кто здесь. Это вопрос времени. Разница в мотивах. Одни плохие другие хорошие (им приз РАЙ). Так что-ли?

----------


## Panda

Ничто-это ничего,как не было до нас,когда мы ещё не родились,так и после не будет...

----------


## Shamal

Я же полагаю что нечто после смерти будет.. Но так же и в наказание за су в ином мире не верю.. Сюда мы пришли без каких либо знаний/памяти.. так за чт же наказывать?

----------


## Pani

На самом деле "нечто" как оказалось просто пустота

----------


## Дима_

> На самом деле "нечто" как оказалось просто пустота


 А вы откуда знаете?

----------


## Niki

Ничто не есть пустота. Ничто – это ничто. Ничто означает, что после уже никогда ничего не будет. Жизнь только здесь. После ничего нет. Вернее, нет самого после.

----------


## Ivan Govnov

Ничто? Нельзя представить или осмыслить то что находиться вне нашего понимания-одно время этим занималась философия пока не пришел Кант и не доказал что пространство и время это суть наши представления и мы можем воспринимать мир только в этих категориях.Ничто, бесконечность, вещь в себе всю эту метафизику мы не схватим своими мозгами-нет тех инструментов чтобы их заарканить.Они находятся вне !формы! человеческих представлений.

----------


## Baalberith

Хммм моё представление ничто это Всеравно что представить бесконечно огромный объект, который бесконечно мал в пространстве.

----------


## Selbstmord

Я не понимаю что это... Я просто не могу понять, как это - "меня не существует". Я что, буду видеть просто глухую черноту? Я должен, обязан ее видеть! А иначе у меня просто в голове не укладывается, как так - меня нет. Совсем нет. Ну как это возможно? Где то я же должен буду быть!

----------


## Baalberith

В этом весь смысал ничто не возможно осознать, понять или представить.

----------


## INIESTA

> В этом весь смысал ничто не возможно осознать, понять или представить.


 Можно...Сон? Когда мы спим мы ничего не чувствуем..Сознание отключается. А теперь представь что ты вечно спиш на своей кровати. "Ничто" - это вечный сон.

----------


## Baalberith

Наоборот во сне всё мы чуствуем и все наши чуства проэцируются в сны. Когда мы спим мы подсознательно можем реагировать на внешние фаткоры. Так же во сне сознание не отключается а просто переходит на другой уровень, в котором требуется меньше энергии.

----------


## Святой отец

Я вообще-то не знаю, с чего многие люди думают, что после смерти там ничто. Наоборот после смерти физоческого тела продолжает жить душа, это и есть наш разум, душа видит, слышит, но не чувствует боли, ощущение комфорта, перемещается куда вздумает. Как правило после смерти душа отправляется в Мир душ, где её встречают знакомые люди, которые умерли раньше. Душа не попадает в рай, или ад. Душу никто не может наказать, но плохие поступки души влияют на следующие её вопложениея, которые оказываются более трудными. Так же душа многократно воплощается в разумные формы жизни, душа может и не воплащаться если она сама не хочет этого.
Подробности можно прочитать в книгах Путешествие души http://sir35.ru/MN/J.htm и Предназначение души http://sir35.ru/MN/0.htm автор Майкл Ньютон А также советуюю прочесть книгу Человек не может умереть автор Артур Форд

----------


## Selbstmord

Ну нахрен этот мир душ, раз уж душа летает, где хочет, я хоть наконец смогу попутешествовать по планете, а затем по вселенной. Может до края долечу ибо время не ограничено.

----------


## Baalberith

Вообще мне казалось что душа связана с памятью и чуствами человека, и мне всегда казалось что душа привязана к этим воспоминаниям и может путешествовать только по тем местам где однажды был живым человеком, и чем сильнее привязаность к данному месту тем чаще душа будет там появлятся

----------


## Каин

В детстве когда на ночь смыкал глаза,только под утро их открывал (очень крепко спал). Вот между первым и вторым у меня и было "ничто" (конечно если не снились сны).

----------


## xzsamneznau

Вот когда спишь, без снов... Время как летит? Кто его помнит? Сознание же отключено... Вот тоже самое...

----------


## zero

Под наркозом еще круче.

----------


## Лазарус

> Под наркозом еще круче.


 под кайфом еще круче

----------


## Милая Кися

Ничто представить очень сложно

----------


## Милая Кися

> хорошая тема.. 
> ведь когда человек хочет покончить с жизнью, он хочет покончить с проблемами, болью, одиночеством, страданиями, но на самом ли деле закончится боль, одиночество и страдания, если ты оборвешь свою жизнь?..
> человек - это дух, душа и тело..
> тело - это всего лишь рубашка.. однажды каждый оставит ее..
> когда тебе плохо, плачет не твое тело, плачет душа и эти слезы могут быть даже без физических слез..
> ты не решишь проблем своей души, сняв рубашку..
> дух..
> твой дух - что это?
> это место в тебе, которое предназначено для Бога и Духа Божьего и ты ничем другим, кроме как духовным, не сможешь заполнить эту пустоту.. (как ты не сможешь заполнить голод физический восполнением душевных потребностей, как говорят  "словами сыт не будешь" =)  )
> ...


 Бога нет

----------


## Jimi

Это невозможно понять. Поскольку мы живем в человеческом бытии. 
А в Ничто нет вообще ничего, там даже нельзя подумать об этом "Ничто".

----------


## Unity

Давайте рассмотрим аналогию: человек/машина (робот, например, вроде Atlas'a иль Asimo). 
Начнём с автомата, некого устройства.
Чтоб оно возникло, начало своё существование - из земной коры надобно извлечь железную руду, её переплавить в домнах, на прокатных станах создать из неё коий-то прокат (аки заготовку). После с массы таких разных заготовок собирают корпус, некие моторы, приводы, шарниры. Чтобы получить пластмассу для корпуса, тысяч деталей, плат и электроники - нужен долгий цикл из добычи нефти, химических комбинатов, производственных предприятий. 
Так возникает материал. После из него, в соответствии с замыслом конструктора, возникает некоторая форма - аки сочетание тысяч компонентов. Форма существует, двигается, обрабатывает информацию, воспринимая её, как-то реагирует в соответствии со вложенными во себя программами. Ну а после - робот сей устаревает, морально, физически - и становится неинтересным собственному автору. Его выключают. Разбирают или целиком бросают на свалку - где его время и коррозия снова превращают в то, чем он изначально был - суммой своих элементов. Металл потеряет форму, рассыплется ржавчиной. Пластик спустя сотни или тысячи лет также станет пылью. Форма рукотворная - снова растворится в мире, с коего пришла.
То же и с людьми. "Из праха пришли мы и в прах обратимся". Океан материи, грубо говоря, всех нас порождает в качестве "волнения" на своей поверхности. Волна поднимается, волна опадает, волна исчезает. Все те элементы, с коих состоит наше тело, психика, сознание - это просто атомы, кои прошли путь с триллионов сложных трансформаций, будучи частью питания для бесчисленного множества существ, кои жили ранее ну и также умерли. Вещество - нетленно. Оно, ныне в форме нас, некогда было частью солнечной короны умершей давно звезды. Материя изменчива - и мы - просто временная форма. Чистое сознание, кое созерцает танец этих форм от младенчества ко юности, зрелости и старости. "Сенсор" внутри нас - единственная "постоянная" среди "переменных". 
Снова возвращаясь к роботу.
Можно ли сказать, что его не было, затем он возник, затем уничтожен?
Вещество, воплотившееся в нём, пребывало вечно. Ну а что возникло, было и погибло? Форма, структура, конструкция, коий-то чертёж, замысел, идея. 
Ну и мы все с вами - также лишь Идеи. Созданные разумом творца в качестве... кхм, сосудов для самого себя, в качестве многих миллиардов "наблюдательных пунктов" - с разными призмами ума, с множественными точками зрениями.
И мы существуем ровно до тех пор, пока "интересны" миру. После - распад ну и демонтаж на свои составляющие. 
Где мы были До своего рождения? Где мы будем После своей неизбежной смерти? 
Мы - лишь Информация, носителем коей является материя. Когда возникает коий-то носитель, когда он функционирует (подвергаясь циклам записи и форматирования), когда разрушается - что же происходит?
Лишь рекомбинация некоторого вещества. Просто трансформация, преобразование, экие метаморфозы единой материи, с коей может быть создано что заблагорассудится. 
И здесь уникальный момент. 
Люди и машины - по сути, одно. Но наше отождествление с своей оболочкой, телом, мозгом, эго, архивом воспоминаний - всё это ошибочно. Нас может разбить склероз - и мы не сумеем вспомнить ни собственного имени, ни лиц тех, кого годами любили. 
Означает ль это, что наше Бытие закончилось - с утратой воспоминаний? О, нет. Просто информация, ранее доступная, стала недоступной и была удалена, стёрта и разрушена. Но само сознание - по-прежнему цело. Чисто ото своей памяти. 
Говорят, лишь эта деталь в нас - подлинна, реальна ну и неизменна. "Око Божье", вложенное в нас, дабы изучать и строить "реальность", сделанную из молекул. Сделанную с "пикселей" на огромном экране, рядом с коим - Зритель. Созданную аки "матрицу" с единиц-нулей, симулирующих кварки, атомы, молекулы - служащих как буквы в книге - для создания "повествования". На потеху своему писателю ну и своему читателю (да, одновременно). 
Итак, что же "невозможно" понять?
Вещество, составляющее нас, вечно. Временное состояние некого его количества, выраженного в "нас" - завсегда изменчиво. Идёт трансмутация. То, что было нами - станет травой и деревьями на нашей могиле. Плоды сих деревьев станут пищей, а после и тканями тела, энергией, двигающей мысли и сознание новых поколений. 
Ничто - не умирает. 
Всё лишь изменяется.
Ну и то, что мы считаем "собой" и что видим в зеркале - конечно, изменится, когда форма тела станет формою сухого скелета. 
Вопрос только в том - что же "видело" наше сознание До нашего рождения и что будет с ним, когда вечная "заставка" привычной нам плоти "исчезнет с экрана"? Выдержит ли наше восприятие натиск шторма смерти? Или же исчезнет - аки интерфейс и исполняющиеся Виндовсом программы, если обесточить комп? 
Наша сердцевина, наше сознание - вечно ли оно, как вечна материя?
Я не знаю этого. На дворе - год четырнадцать миллиардов с чем-то от Большого Взрыва. Атомы, материя в извечной алхимии ну и превращениях - существует столько. 
Ну а сами мы, зрение и восприятие, экранчик сознания, маленький и ограниченный?
Я хочу проверить. На научном уровне. Именно для этого сейчас и учусь. Предумышленная смерть в корпусе томографа. Минуты без пульса и реанимация. 
Я хочу получить ответ. 
И ищу единомышленников уж почти пятнадцать лет. 
Мне нужны ответы, эмпирический свой опыт, а не домыслы, теории, верования из религий.
Мне нужно понять, что же мы такое?
Элементы бога или просто прах?

----------


## culexus

> Давайте рассмотрим аналогию: человек/машина (робот, например, вроде Atlas'a иль Asimo). 
> Начнём с автомата, некого устройства.
> Чтоб оно возникло, начало своё существование - из земной коры надобно извлечь железную руду, её переплавить в домнах, на прокатных станах создать из неё коий-то прокат (аки заготовку). После с массы таких разных заготовок собирают корпус, некие моторы, приводы, шарниры. Чтобы получить пластмассу для корпуса, тысяч деталей, плат и электроники - нужен долгий цикл из добычи нефти, химических комбинатов, производственных предприятий. 
> Так возникает материал. После из него, в соответствии с замыслом конструктора, возникает некоторая форма - аки сочетание тысяч компонентов. Форма существует, двигается, обрабатывает информацию, воспринимая её, как-то реагирует в соответствии со вложенными во себя программами. Ну а после - робот сей устаревает, морально, физически - и становится неинтересным собственному автору. Его выключают. Разбирают или целиком бросают на свалку - где его время и коррозия снова превращают в то, чем он изначально был - суммой своих элементов. Металл потеряет форму, рассыплется ржавчиной. Пластик спустя сотни или тысячи лет также станет пылью. Форма рукотворная - снова растворится в мире, с коего пришла.
> То же и с людьми. "Из праха пришли мы и в прах обратимся". Океан материи, грубо говоря, всех нас порождает в качестве "волнения" на своей поверхности. Волна поднимается, волна опадает, волна исчезает. Все те элементы, с коих состоит наше тело, психика, сознание - это просто атомы, кои прошли путь с триллионов сложных трансформаций, будучи частью питания для бесчисленного множества существ, кои жили ранее ну и также умерли. Вещество - нетленно. Оно, ныне в форме нас, некогда было частью солнечной короны умершей давно звезды. Материя изменчива - и мы - просто временная форма. Чистое сознание, кое созерцает танец этих форм от младенчества ко юности, зрелости и старости. "Сенсор" внутри нас - единственная "постоянная" среди "переменных". 
> Снова возвращаясь к роботу.
> Можно ли сказать, что его не было, затем он возник, затем уничтожен?
> Вещество, воплотившееся в нём, пребывало вечно. Ну а что возникло, было и погибло? Форма, структура, конструкция, коий-то чертёж, замысел, идея. 
> Ну и мы все с вами - также лишь Идеи. Созданные разумом творца в качестве... кхм, сосудов для самого себя, в качестве многих миллиардов "наблюдательных пунктов" - с разными призмами ума, с множественными точками зрениями.
> ...


 "Простая", а лучше сказать - уже изученная реакция ядерного распада, уже подводила людей к одной интересной мысли, выразившейся эйнштейновской формулой E=mc2

До сего было Ломоносовское - если где-то убыло, значит где-то прибыло - бишь закон сохранения массы. Но в случае распада ядер обнаружилось, что сумма масс осколков ядра меньше массы целого ядра. Вот так незадача, а куда же делась "сохраняемая" масса. Масса перешла в энергию - в ту самую ядерную энергию, весьма хорошо наблюдаемую при ядерных взрывах.

Итак, масса (вещество) связано с энергией более чем крепко.

Теперь же вы можете посмотреть еще на кое-что. На информацию. Пока что та же физика никак не касается этого аспекта бытия, разве что может в квантовой физике наблюдаются пока что еще "странные" вещи, когда квант то ведет себя как волна, то как частица, а того забавнее - еще и словно бы реагирует на "события" (посмотри, например, на "Эксперимент квантового ластика с отложенным выбором") Возникают и "дикие" теории мультивселенной, разные прочие интерпретации. Знаешь о чем это? Я полагаю - о еще одном роде явлений - информационных.

Так вот человеческое бытие (да в общем-то и любых иных объектов) - имеет и информационную компоненту. Это не про "душу" речь, которая скорее опять же антропомофизм, а более широкое понятие, но даже на бытовом уровне - за свою жизнь мы осознанно или не особо, но создаем информационную канву происходящего. И это не какие-то сказки, мы преобразуем реальность своими действиями и бездействием. Вполне может быть, можно рассматривать и саму материю и энергию как вид информационного поля, как, например, ввиду связки материи и энергии в формуле Эйнштейна - одно выражается через другое, только в формуле Эйнштейна еще нет компонента "Информация" : ) Но когда-то и про материю думали в отрыве от энергии : )

Посему, механицизм похоже, кое-чего не учитывает. Хотя, опять же, говоря тебе это, я скорее утвержу тебя в какой-нибудь чепухе : ))) типа охоты за привидениями : ) Но с другой стороны - может и нет. Ты иногда способен мыслить трезво, и потому - мало ли как моё слово отзовется : ) вдруг ты будущий Юнитштейн, который как раз и свяжет материю, энергию и информацию в новой теории. Если, конечно, бросишь маяться фигней : )))

----------


## Unity

> Посему, механицизм похоже, кое-чего не учитывает.


 Хокинг до конца бился над своей величественной "Теорией Всего", но даже он не преуспел - в плане формул, доказательств, и эта догадка - остаётся всего лишь теорией и объектом веры.
Хотя смысл порыва самоочевиден: энергия есть материя, материя (в своих формах и структурах) - носитель информации. Следственно, энергия равна информации. Всё - "сделано" с одной лишь "субстанции" в разных агрегатных состояниях (как жидкая вода, пар и лёд). Это уже поняли и высказали за многие тысячи лет до рожденья нас. 
Всё - лишь метаморфозы одной только вещи, мерцание тысяч динамических картинок на одном экране со статическими пикселями. Многие считают, что эта субстанция - разум "мировой души". 
Но каков практический смысл у всего этого умоблудия? 
Разве Вам не интересна смерть - в качестве живого и практического Эксперимента над самим собой? Разве Вам не любопытно, что "за горизонтом" нам привычной яви, пустой, серой и бессмысленной?
P.S. Что это такое - "мыслить трезво"? Это означает вообще не мыслить? Или мыслить как животное, кое максимально эффективно следует приказам инстинкта, чтобы прожить дольше и оставить максимум потомства?

----------


## culexus

> Хокинг до конца бился над своей величественной "Теорией Всего", но даже он не преуспел - в плане формул, доказательств, и эта догадка - остаётся всего лишь теорией и объектом веры.
> Хотя смысл порыва самоочевиден: энергия есть материя, материя (в своих формах и структурах) - носитель информации. Следственно, энергия равна информации. Всё - "сделано" с одной лишь "субстанции" в разных агрегатных состояниях (как жидкая вода, пар и лёд). Это уже поняли и высказали за многие тысячи лет до рожденья нас. 
> Всё - лишь метаморфозы одной только вещи, мерцание тысяч динамических картинок на одном экране со статическими пикселями. Многие считают, что эта субстанция - разум "мировой души". 
> Но каков практический смысл у всего этого умоблудия? 
> Разве Вам не интересна смерть - в качестве живого и практического Эксперимента над самим собой? Разве Вам не любопытно, что "за горизонтом" нам привычной яви, пустой, серой и бессмысленной?
> P.S. Что это такое - "мыслить трезво"? Это означает вообще не мыслить? Или мыслить как животное, кое максимально эффективно следует приказам инстинкта, чтобы прожить дольше и оставить максимум потомства?


 Ну это еще один "порок" твоего мышления - ты проецируешь свои предпочтения на других : ) Моя привычная явь не пуста, сера и бессмысленна, я осознаю, что все эти прилагательные - следствие относительных оценок, ну и так как я не цепляюсь за эти оценки - у меня и нет в голове ни мрачного, ни восторженного представления о жизни. Жизнь - просто жизнь, смерть - просто смерть. Тоже своего рода агрегатные состояния : ) Ты ведь продолжаешь воспевать смерть не от того, что она "умнее" жизни, а потому что находишься под гнетом собственно созданного мрачного образа о ней, пытаясь убедить самого себя и порой - иных, что твой образ соответствует реальности. Но - нет, *Unity*. Это лишь твоя точка зрения, созданная тобой, и по-другому быть не может ни у кого. Я, в свою очередь, не говорю о том, что жизнь якобы великолепна и наполнена каким-то абсолютным смыслом - это было бы ложью, но и зачем ей придумывать негативную интерпретацию - тоже непонятно. Точнее - понятно: так у некоторых складывается, но в твоем случае - ты вроде бы осознаешь, что ты сам это делаешь, хотя остановиться в том - не можешь. Ну по-крайней мере - иногда не можешь. С тем же успехом люди упарываются любыми иными идеями и слепо суетятся всю жизнь. Это их дело и право в общем-то и я не вижу тут проблемы, я же пишу это всё не для того, чтобы кого-то "спасти" от "суеты", а чисто для информации. Но, разумеется, у некоторых от этого подгорает - ибо у них есть свои сверхценные убеждения, и то, что я говорю об их относительности - не может не раздражать уверенного в их абсолютности. Что забавно, я не предлагаю никому что-то взамен, ибо относительно всё, но люди неизменно бросаются отстаивать абсолютность своих убеждений, пытаясь при этом уязвить мои "абсолюты". Но у меня - их нет : ) Потому что такова структура реальности - относительность, любые убеждения и относительно чего-то могут быть верны, и одновременно относительно чего-то - нет, и нет ничего глупее, чем абсолютизирование их.

Так вот, "мыслить трезво" - это банально хотя бы замечать то, что ты сам же и создаешь в своем сознании. Судя по твоим словам - иногда ты можешь это делать.

----------


## Unity

Каждый новый пост Ваш - словно глоток кислорода!
Да, всё это так: "каждый сам кузнец или же писец собственного счастья" - и уравновешенности, покоя и прочего.
Инерция прежних ложных убеждений - хлещет моим языком, двигает мой разум. Зачастую - в полностью "автоматическом" режиме. Сложно замечать ну и выключать сей "автопилот". 

Просто... смерти некоторых - предельно бессмысленны. Их органы - не станут донорскими, не спасут чьи-то жизни, не продвинут вперёд науку. Они просто убегают от хаоса своего ума. А мне с детства интересна смерть - именно как Тайна, пробел в научной картине мира. Именно поэтому мечтаю однажды умереть осознанно, с трубочками капельниц, с сеткою энцефаллографа или же внутри томографа. Я хочу понять, что такое смерть? 
И не просто "дожидаясь в очереди" даты своей "казни", но избрав её. С ней экспериментируя. 
Но есть "этика" и все эти глупые "табу", кои тормозят исследования...

----------


## culexus

> А мне с детства интересна смерть - именно как Тайна, пробел в научной картине мира. Именно поэтому мечтаю однажды умереть осознанно, с трубочками капельниц, с сеткою энцефаллографа или же внутри томографа. Я хочу понять, что такое смерть? 
> И не просто "дожидаясь в очереди" даты своей "казни", но избрав её. С ней экспериментируя. 
> Но есть "этика" и все эти глупые "табу", кои тормозят исследования...


 Боюсь ты немного лукавишь насчет своего интереса к смерти. Видишь ли, если исследователя интересует какая-то проблема, он не стремится выстроить вокруг неё целую философию, подгоняя все феномены под неё. Твой интерес был бы вполне обычным, если бы он был нейтральным, но ведь это не так.

Что же касается смерти... могу поделиться кое-чем : ) Как-то мне доводилось кратковременно терять сознание - и это было ни на что не похоже. Я просто выключился на несколько секунд, и в этом состоянии я просто ничего не испытывал. Это несравнимо ни с каким самым глубоким сном, когда-либо случавшимся со мной - я был нигде. Без чувств, мыслей, впечатлений - это даже не какая-то чернота, а самое настоящее Ничто. Длившееся между двумя моментами моего присутствия для меня - нисколько. Мне даже нечего проанализировать, потому что ничего за это время в моем сознании не отпечаталось. Постфактум меня посетила мысль, что в принципе я вообще мог быть "включен" обратно в сознание в любой возможной реальности - моё сознательное существование тогда просто прервалось.

Похоже, что смерть сознания субъективно - это и есть это ничто. Вполне ожидаемо, как мне кажется. Потому как всё остальное - это, пожалуй, тот или иной вариант существования.

Если же говорить о наблюдениях снаружи... ну, существуют же вегетативные состояния, в принципе можно же поддерживать жизнь тела и без сознания, в таком случае мы имеем комплекс живых организмов - органов, клеток органов, которые живут на своем уровне, и они, кстати, живут и при наличие у нас сознания - своей, надо заметить, жизнью : ) Своими интересами, и лишь сознание мнит себя главным в этом процессе : ) Хотя, конечно, без сознания, поддержание жизни тела требует, конечно, особых условий, но всё же, любое живое существо с биологической точки зрения - это ансамбль множества жизней, и сознание - один из слоев этой симфонии, причем, вероятно, являющийся эмерджентным эффектом, как, например, состояние программы в памяти компьютера - базируется на примитивах физических, но имеет собственное значение и способно своими "информационными" изменениями влиять обратно на физику. Опять же, мне это видится ожидаемым.

Сейчас я, кстати, работаю в проекте компьютерного зрения, и параллельно для себя выстраиваю аналог работы систем мозга, выражая программным языком различные подсистемы и их взаимосвязанную работу, в меру своего понимания. И, начав, я поднял для себя много интересных вопросов, даже еще не перебравшись с уровня аналогов биологических автоматизмов типа той же рецепции визуальных данных. Это, конечно, пока баловство, но позволяющее посмотреть на самого себя со стороны.

----------


## Unity

Уверяю Вас: смерть - это завсегда первейший в списке моих интересов!.. Прежде всего, потому, что в моём скудном мировосприятии смерть символизирует расставанье с ненавистной 
"клеткою" плоти, снятием всех ограничений, что присущи миру, что подвластен физике. 
Многие смеются ну и до сих пор считают: - "Наплюй на дизайн собственного "аватара" ну и наслаждайся жизнью, люби, твори, изучай, самовыражайся - покамест есть время, 
свобода и ресурс здоровья"! 
Но мой ум давно пришёл к убеждению: тело, мир и приключения во этой реальности - нечто эфемерное, относительное, завсегда конечное. И с тех самых 
пор, лет этак с 13-ти, меня манит жажда понять, _что же мы такое_? Мы - в качестве "вершины айсберга", машины сознания? Лишь "побочный эффект" работы компьютера, сотканного из белков, сделанного согласно чертежу, что записан на химическую нитку ДНК, что, претерпевая вариации, последние два миллиона лет двигалась меж поколеньями наших первобытных предков через гениталии? Или мы, как говорят герметики, шестерёнки в механизме разуме Творца? 
Никакие прочие вопросы и виды активности - для меня не милы. 
Кроме сего одного: что такое смерть? Что такое жизнь? Кто и как живёт? Глупая био-машина, умирающая ну и одноразовая, во плену иллюзий, одержимая самообманом - или же важнейший элемент Вселенной, проводящий некие глубинные экзистенциальные исследования, проходящий обучение ну и эволюцию?
Впрочем, почти каждый пост (здесь и на иных платформах) - именно об этом.

N.B. Рад, что Вы занимаетесь работой мечты!) Надеюсь, однажды плодом подобных усилий и станет "SkyNet") Нечто более разумное и справедливое, чем мы. 

То, описанное Вами состояние, если верить книгам, и есть истая природа нашего сознания. Ничто, тьма и пустота - поверх коей, словно "Матрица", возникает "мир" со своей легендой, физикой и математикой, химией и биологией, неким предыдущим опытом, именем, фамилей, полом, социальной ролью, личной философией и тому подобным. 
Это то, это та свобода, к которой стремлюсь. Кою жажду понять. Описать словесными формулами. Увидеть, прочувствовать. 
Роботы ли мы, собранные с атомов, или же наш "корпус" ну "сенсоры" сделаны из прочего материала во прочем пространстве? Одноразовые мы или многоразовые? Каков только смысл вкладывается в нас (в качестве творения), тем сконструировало нас?..

----------


## culexus

*Unity*, напишу попозже - сейчас времени нет достаточно, чтоб развернуто ответить. Ну и заодно на то, что в личку написал, отвечу : ) Но позже.

----------


## culexus

Итак, то, что ты говоришь, *Unity*, крайне мало похоже на научное исследование. И вот почему.

Как говорят, правильно заданный вопрос - это уже половина ответа. В твоих же словах собственно и вопросов почти нет - ты скорее многое постулируешь, лишь ища подтверждения своим убеждениям. Причем как мне кажется - убеждений эмоциональных, а не рассудочных. Конечно, можно от этого открещиваться, но возьмем хотя бы "Глупая био-машина, умирающая ну и одноразовая, во плену иллюзий, одержимая самообманом - или же важнейший элемент Вселенной, проводящий некие глубинные экзистенциальные исследования, проходящий обучение ну и эволюцию?" Почему "биомашина" должна быть "глупой"? Относительно чего? И разве биомашины не развиваются - с разной скоростью. И какой бы должна быть тогда "божественная" "умная" машина - как противоположность "глупой" "биологической"? : ) Это примерно как физики бы, пытаясь понять что есть в основе полета рассматривали бы птиц и человека - те летают, а мы - нет. И делали бы вывод - да человек просто не так божественнен как птицы : ) Но, заметь, этот вывод так ничего и не поясняет насчет механики полета, а всего лишь эмоционально расписывает кто "плохой", а кто "хороший". Хотя вопрос то был - как, за счет чего возможен полет.

Такие выводы - это выводы даже не уровня школы, это какой-то детский сад.

Затем, я тебе уже несколько раз говорил, что если бы ты серьезно ИССЛЕДОВАЛ вопрос, то давно бы перестал заигрывать с оценками "важности", так как в действительно больших и сложных системах, и уж тем более в жизни, коя является совокупностью всех нами мыслимых явлений, ничего неважного не может быть, и это не просто догадка или даже абстрактная теория - это то, что наблюдается опытным путем. "Эффект бабочки" - мы не можем игнорировать на уровне глобальных рассуждений никакие феномены вообще, потому что их влияние, как оказалось, в конечном счете полноправно определяют всю картину бытия, не как это мнится людям - типа линейной пропорциональности, а полностью. Из-за того, что все явления взаимосвязаны, и их такое умопомрачительное количество, система демонстрирует нелинейный отклик на входные параметры, и любая мельчайшая мелочь в ней выливается в глобальные сдвиги. Поэтому, опять же, твои рассуждения о "глупости", а "важности" или "неважности" чего-то - вот это и есть ограниченная глупость : ) Любой самый "бесполезный" из здесь присутствующих, любой самый "тупой" и "ограниченный" человек - он всё равно является НЕЗАМЕНИМОЙ, НЕУПРОЩАЕМОЙ частью Вселенной. И то же касается абсолютно всех прочих объектов. И не потому, что это так "правильно", это так "высокоморально" считать, а потому что это так - технически.

Посему и твое "исследование смерти" для меня выглядит как минимум - наивно, потому что оно растет из неверных посылок, о чем я тебе уже неоднократно замечал. Разумеется, можно проигнорировать это и очередной раз, но раз уж мы общаемся - то вот.

Что же касается моей работы с алгоритмами и прочим... Ну, на самом деле то, что называют сейчас ИИ - по моему мнению соответствует сейчас где-то уровню перцепции и рефлексам в биосистемах.Какого-то осознания у электронной машины как не было, так и нет. Хотя, опять же, что считать сознанием, ведь мы вообще еще мало что понимаем насчет сознания, поэтому здесь так же требуется хорошо заданный вопрос. Я, впрочем, на своем уровне разумения полагаю, что таковое базируется на образных примитивах, которые в свою очередь есть фрагментированные сенсорные впечатления. Об этом много можно рассказать, но не сегодня. Главное же, что скажу - в моем понимании вполне можно воспроизвести сознание типа человеческого в электронной машине.

Насчет нейросетей - да, я использую нейросеть, работаю я на коммерческую организацию и ей, в общем-то нужны гораздо более прозаические и утилитарные результаты от этого проекта, то, что я говорю об "электронном сознании" - это уже моё личное баловство.

Нейросети есть разные, и обучают их по-разному - об этом можно тоже написать очень много - интересующимся имеет смысл, наверное, ознакомиться хотя бы с заметкой на Википедии : ) Мы используем обучение сети на подготовленных наборах данных, ну и плюс она дообучается в процессе работы. В задачи сети входит детекция человеческих лиц и силуэтов, а так же распознавание лиц, ну и далее уже - бизнес-логика: как реагировать на тех или иных лиц. Для этого есть уже много инструментов и готовых библиотек, так что я, например, ничего нового тут не открываю, пока вся моя исследовательская роль в этом проекте сводится к поиску более эффективных параметров системы и сшивании разных подсистем. Ну и плюс немного развлекаюсь just for fun, представляя свои наработки как самостоятельную сущность, в отрыве от бизнеса : ) то есть у меня есть некое существо, которое я просто наделяю возможностью воспринимать поток визуальной информации, потом планирую пробовать реализовывать уже элементы сознательной деятельности.

----------


## Unity

И было рождение с полной амнезией, равно как у всех людей. И был страх и паника ото осознания своего невежества, своей уязвимости, своей подчинённости - семье, школе, университету, боссу, государству. 
И было решение - отыскать ответы на все те вопросы, кои мучат душу с мига зарождения первых проблесков самосознания. Множество необходимых данных - касательно физики, химии, биологии, механики - было найдено в учебниках, так или иначе. Но вот относительно "исконных вопросов", этой тщетной "акробатики" нашего ума, не было никоих фактов или формул, постулатов. Были лишь гипотезы: буддизма, христианства, индуизма, даосизма и прочих учений. Разные гипотезы, подчас и противоречивые.
Ну и по сей день - есть это неведенье. 
"Что такое смерть? Что же есть сознание, кое её видит на примере прочих и кое однажды её повстречает лично? Кто мы: просто продукт материи или нечто большее"?
И это вопросы родились отнюдь не из праздной скуки ну любознательности. 
С детства каждодневный "опыт бытия" мой - это цикл с 18 часов кошмара и 6 часов сонного "небытия". Затем цикл повторяется, и снова, и снова. Сезоны сменяются, пролетают годы и десятилетия, но фундаментальный принцип остаётся тем же: ненависть к существованию и "необходимость" снова заниматься "борьбою за существование". 
Во этой истории - нету уникальности. Почти через день кто-нибудь описывает схожие эффекты в новой личной теме, коя канет в Лету через пару-тройку дней. 
И мне интересно: почему так? Как мы появились, мы, как мыслящие существа, на этой планете? Зачем? Почему? Каких предпосылок все мы суть последствия? Почему же некоторые "машины сознания" полностью довольны жизнью, а иные её ненавидят ну и регулярно падают с мостов и раскрытых окон, грязнят собой рельсы, травят себя химией, гибнут от кровопускания? 
Мне хотелось понять: почему всё так? 
Имхо, се и есть наука. Поиск понимания, выявление следствий и причин. 
В понимании нескольких аспектов - удалось продвинуться. А дальше тупик. 
Все те "объяснения" и словесные модели (нас и нашей психики, всея мироздания) - ничто не меняют. Звучат в наших мыслях ну и умолкают. Остаётся только тишина - и "борьба за выживание". Каждый новый день как основоположный принцип и фундаментальный "смысл" бытия. 
Машина с белков - рефлекторно ищет источник питания. Партнёра для воспроизведения себе же подобных. После - просто умирает от неких поломок, поздно или рано. 
А какой в том смысл, если абстрагироваться от всех этих "приказов" инстинктов и бичей страдания, генерируемых организмом в качестве "предупреждения" ("О нехватке коих-то питательных веществ") ну и "стимула" как-нибудь подвигать "турелью" сознания с целью устранения причин дискомфорта (плоти или разума).

Для меня сие изученье смерти - как бальзам на душу. Приятная "аура" - хосписов и моргов, ритуальных агентс, траурных церемоний ну и клабищ. Наследие готической юности. А ещё - вижу в этом "аварийный Выход" - с циклов каждодневной ненависти - к себе и реальности. Интерес мой к смерти - сугубо утилитарен. Приносит ли гибель пользу - страждущему разуму? Отключает ли она его как выключенный бытовой прибор или просто "изменяет уровень игры" - с прежними кошмарами? 
Мне нужен ответ. Мне се интересно. Это изучаю. 

N.B. Благодарствую за пояснения относительно Ваших занятий. Захватывающе, потрясающе. "По образу и подобию" человек стремится сотворить... смышлённого раба для обслуживания своей бизнес-индустрии, для рекламы ненужных вещей и манипуляции сознанием слабейших клиентов... ^_^

----------


## culexus

Ну это уже, пожалуй, тот самый поиск "Смысла жизни" : ) И, видишь ли, он неизбежно будет уходить в рекурсию, ввиду как раз той самой обусловленности. Для любого конструктивного смысла будет нужно обоснование, причина, и тем самым он становится - относительным. Он будет _относиться_ к той или иной причине. В общем-то ты и сейчас видишь же - не последнюю роль в жизни человека играют причины биологического характера - поиск энергии в виде пищи, сохранение тела в относительной целостности, размножение - для вариаций и продления жизни вида. Но это и не все "смыслы" человеческой жизни.

Природа - назовем так некое безличное объединяющее понятие - она проходит свои стадии развития, если опираться на научный взгляд на мир. Можно сказать, что первыми были кванты - некие "частицы", которые постепенно соединялись в более сложные структуры - такие как элементарные частицы, те складывались в атомы, далее появляются соединения атомов - молекулы более сложных вещей, затем соединения молекул в протоживые существа, микроорганизмы, далее усложнение  сами микроорганизмов - появление организмов - ансамблей из клеток. В этой уже живой материи зародился и развивался новый тип, слой бытия - разум, от примитивных поведенческих реакций до сознания, мышления человека - пока нам более-менее известно только об этом уровне.

Так вот каждое "усложнение" систем создает и свою новую, нередуцируемую сферу новых явлений. Так, например, хотя атомы состоят из одних и тех же запчастей, но тот или иной их набор - порождает свои особенности, молекулы тоже вроде состоят из атомов, но даже пространственное расположение атомов в молекуле приводит к разным проявлениям - те самые изомеры, определенная конфигурация молекул приводит к тому, что... мы называем жизнью - комплексом признаков живого, и, наконец, мы добираемся до того, что в одной из усложнившихся структур мы наблюдаем сознание - новый феномен.

На любом уровне объекты оказывают влияние на всё остальное, но с каждым уровнем растет вариативность и возможности, так неживые объекты - механистичны и инертны, живые - уже могут более сильно влиять на окружение, но обладающие разумом - проникают еще дальше. Таким образом, в природе сохранено и единство, и происходит развитие.

Этот исторически разворачивающийся процесс как мне кажется вполне очевиден. Разумеется, в природе происходит масса ветвлений и вариаций, происходит это очень долго, есть масса "тупиков", когда какие-то решения просто затухают со временем или мутируют в другие. Мне даже представляется, что у этого процесса - нет цели : ) Нет предзаданного смысла : ) Природа как бы сама не знает к чему это идет, да и я не наделяю её какой-то волей - то, что происходит - это метакомбинационный процесс, то есть объекты просто комбинируются во множестве вариантов и сами своими комбинациями порождают новые свойства бытия, которые никто не заказывал - эти свойства просто отражают комбинации же объектов : ) То есть ответа на вопрос о смысле происходящего и тут нет - нет никакой направляющей для этого процесса, он сам себя регулирует и обуславливает.

Это, конечно, тоже некое извлечение - я постарался держаться в этой объяснении естественно-научных рамок, хотя, пожалуй, это не предел и можно придти и к тому, что в конечном счете все объекты, мнимые нами материальными - далеки от стандартных представлений материальности, и таким образом и нарисованная мной псевдомеханистическая картина мира еще более удивительна. Если быть внимательным, то можно заметить, что на каждом уровне комбинаций "объектов" хоть и появляются новые свойства, но это не какие-то материальные свойства, внешние по отношению к скомбинированным объектам, а следствие их взаимодействий, то есть каждый раз порождается новый слой взаимодействий, которые не имеют материальной природы сами по себе. И спускаясь ниже по слоям, рассматривая каждый из типов объектов - то есть, например, живая клетка, молекулы, атомы, кванты..., мы может дойти до ЧИСТОГО БЫТИЯ БЕЗ НОСИТЕЛЯ.

Этот корневой "объект", порождающий одно лишь взаимодейтсвие - наличествование - никакой. Не обладает никакими характеристиками, он - Пуст. И он - Есть. И это - всё, что о нём можно сказать.

Еще раз: Пустота, Ничто - Есть. В то же время, для всех более сложных комбинаций, выражающихся в ту или иную форму - ну, положим уже для квантов - Ничто и есть ничто, то есть - не существует. Но в то же время - она есть просто номинативно.

Таким образом, Ничто - это нечто вырожденное до исключительно состояния Естьности : ))) Ну а все последующие за ним формации (формы) - уже порождают всё усложняющиеся "законы взаимодействий", порождают всё новые и новые комбинациии, а те - в свою очередь свои сферы взаимодействий и далее, далее, далее.

...Но вернемся к "Смыслу жизни" : )

В фундаменте системы лежит Ничто, и оно абсолютно Есть, причем неуничтожимо Есть - потому что нельзя уничтожить Ничто : ))) его и так Нет : )))) Какой в этом смысл? В этой Естьности Ничто... да никакого, потому что для смысла нужны какие-то рамки, условия - а тут этого ничего нет. ПРОСТО ЕСТЬ.

Если же говорить о процессе усложнения - какой в нём смысл? Но надо вспомнить, что все эти уровни взаимодействий, свои законы - они с одной стороны все насквозь связаны - то есть каждый более сложный объект состоит из мене сложных, вплоть до Ничего, которое просто есть, и таким образом, все порожденные на более высоких уровнях "законы" - иллюзорны, они относительны своего уровня и при этом любой объект можно рассматривать в бесконечном количестве ракурсов - то есть взять того же человека - это и единичный объект, который участвует в каких-то социальных там взаимодействиях, присущих его сфере, и это, одновременно - конгломерат органов и органел, а так же микроорганизмов - бактерий и прочего - и там, одновременно с его социальной деятельностью, разворачивается беятельность живого биологического организма. В свою очередь - организмы сосят из кирпичиков-клеток, те - из молекул, те - из атомов... и на каждом уровне - своя сфера взаимодействий, одновременно происходящая со всеми прочими. Человек так же выше по иерархии- входит в экосистему планету, и уже сам является "кирпичиком" более общирной системы, со своими "законами", и т.д.,  и т.д.

Но все эти уровни происходят из простого - "Аз Есмь", просто как факта, и все эти уровни одновременно существуют. И привязаться своим сознанием, *Unity*. ты можешь к любому из них : )))) И найти причину для довольства и недовольства - так же в чем угодно. В остатке же - "Тебя", как объекта - в абсолютном смысле нет и никогда не было, это лишь вариант видеть себя в виде "Я", но в то же время - ты в любом виде есть форма неуничтожимого : )))))

.....

Клево я запудрил мозги, а? : )))))

----------


## Unity

"Смысл жизни" не найден. Пока просто помогаю одному человеку воплотить давнишние мечты об образовании. Это такой суррогат этого отсутствующего смысла, в силу чего ненавижу и этот проект, и каждое новое утро, и себя в этой мерзкой роли. Медитация служит "обезболивающим", помогающим, скрепя сердце, влачить Танталов камень на крутую и высокую скалу. А биологическое (всё) - мне втройне противней. 

Всегда умилял вгляд эволюционистов.) "Возникло" и "самоорганизовалось" - вопреки энтропии! "Выжило" и "усложнилось", "стало размножаться"! 
Это полный вздор. С груды кирпичей "само по себе" не "возникнет" здание с всей инфраструктурой - и не перестроится само по себе со хижины во небоскрёб в временной динамике - и единого строения в тысячи разных мегаполисов на всех континентах. Если есть машины - Очень Сложные Машины - значит, есть и Инженер, и _конечный смысл работы машины_, вложенный в программу, двигающую ней. 
Как живые существа пришли ко идее хищничества? Как растения создали цветы во имя симбиоза с некоторыми опылителями? Как возникли зубы? Плоды у растений? Особая форма семян, способствующая распространению ветром? Если окунуться в недра биологии, со временем ясно понимаешь, что все сложные взаимосвязи во любом биоценозе - никогда не могли бы "возникнуть случайно". Всё "заточено" под всё. Всё - лишь элементы пазлла, созданные априори во единой схеме. Плавник, лапа, крыло, рука. Любая конструкция, созданная с протеинов - это просто разные модели роботов - и "изменчивостью" всё не объяснить: как из первого простейшего, "возникнувшего самого по себе", вымахало древо с миллионов видов, в коем все успешно пожирают друг дружку, сохраняя стойкий баланс меж убитыми и новорождёнными. Это математика, но она приводит именно к... религии. Есть машины, есть конструктор. Есть программы, есть и программист. Есть социальные проблемы - есть урод-создатель, так запрограммировавший армию своих игрушек. 
Древние учения твердят: многие знания - многие печали. Тишина и спокойный ум - фундамент реальности. 
Но мне с детства мерзок её облик - ну и своё отраженье в зеркале. Экая дисфункция ума, вследствие которой почти никогда нету ни грамма спокойствия. Одна только тьма. 
Суицид есть средство прекратить процесс.

----------


## jozh

Unity, а как быть с множественностью религий? Просто выбрать понравившуюся? Или создавать синтез всех имеющихся опять же, по своему усмотрению и игнорировать противоречия?

----------


## tempo

Юнити, это очень хороший суррогат.
А если б ты, зачерпнув сил в той же медитации, потратил их на принятие увы-случившегося - формы собственной пиписки  :Smile:  то наверняка жил бы намного счастливее, и даже смог бы просунуть сквозь физиологическое отверстие в следующее рождение ту часть своей сути, коя нетленна. Аминь )

----------


## Unity

> Как быть с множественностью религий? Просто выбрать понравившуюся? Или создавать синтез всех имеющихся опять же, по своему усмотрению и игнорировать противоречия?


 Все они, по сути, говорят одно: ты - и есть "вместилище" Творца, "храм", Его руки и глаза. Каждая душа - клетка в этом супер-организме. 
Разумные люди от рождения интуитивно понимают это и просто живут, наслаждаясь жизнь, влюбляясь, творя, странствуя по свету. Самые убогие - нуждаются в множестве инструкций, подсказок ну и разъяснений, в книгах, образах, мифах и иконах. 
А итог один, и живущие естественно, ярко ну и полнокровно, ну и _инвалиды разума_, "нищие духом", всё-таки приходят к единой вершине. Разными путями.
Мыслимо, мудрый человек - не ищет никоих рамок, символов (креста или полумесяца, звезды Давида или же санскритский Ом иль Дхармачакра); не ищет строений для поклонения Идее; не ищет хранителей подобных традиций. 
Он осознаёт и так, что он часть вселенной. Что он здесь не навсегда. Что есть вещи ценные и правильные, а есть также шлак. Что любить ну и жить исскуством - лучшее, что может быть. 
Умственно отсталым остаются храмы, мантры, ритуалы. 

Мистер *Tempo*, меня огорчает не только дизайн аватара. Скорей, в целом, отвращение пред жизнь и реальностью. Пред необходимостью "поддерживать жизнь" в этой оболочке. Пред необходимостью механически решать вопросы собственного выживания - в мире, коий ненавистен - по дороге к станции конечной с названием смерть. 
Что-то давно поломалось в разуме. Возможно, в самом раннем детстве. 
Медитация способна замедлять процесс распада сознания, но не останавливает эту деградацию. 
Именно поэтому пример *Вани* (ну и тысяч прочих) весьма вдохновляет. 
Для чего чинить то, что вышло из строя? Может, лучше попросту утилизировать?

----------


## tempo

Юнити, можно воспринимать жизнь как задачу, а можно - как помеху.
Во втором случае нужно, конечно же, избавиться от помехи.

----------


## jozh

> Что-то давно поломалось в разуме. Возможно, в самом раннем детстве.


 А покопаться там? На возражение сразу отвечу: "Желанье - это множество возможностей, а нежеланье - это множество причин." Причина, наверняка, найдется.
Но не сделав всего, что можно, утилизация будет чистым бегством. Чистым проигрышем. Уверен, что сделал абсолютно все? Тогда в добрый путь!

----------


## Unity

*с грустною усмешкой* Как задачу? Как же обеспечить максимальный и стабильный приток эндорфинов в мозг? 
Даже азы биохимии говорят о следующем (а также буддизм и тому подобные): любой приток нейромедиаторов - завсегда конечен. За кульминацией эффекта (бодрости и жизнерадостности) неизбежно следует депрессивный спад, нарастанье толерантности к некоторому стимулу и раздражителю - так, что дозы "приносящего усладу" должны возрастать непрестанно, экспоненциально. Что в условиях физических реалий просто невозможно. 
Даже моего IQ, кое ниже плинтуса, хватает затем, чтобы осознать: жизнь это не мёд и мёдом не будет. Впереди - только старость, болезни и смерть - вкупе с тысячами напрасных попыток сыскать "развлечения" дабы "заглушить" порывы выброситься в форточку.
Апеллируя к премудрым учениям вымерших цивилизаций, можно выбрать "абстрагироваться" ото своего ума, выдрессированного во патологических условиях и всю жизнь воспроизводящего, словно бы заевшая пластинка, аномальные модели пагубного поведения. 
Но мне не хватает сил даже для сего. Бессознательность всё время затапливает словно бы дождём чрез дырявую прохудившуюся крышу. 
Это процесс с обострением словно бы банальный кариес: чем дальше, тем хуже, не наоборот. 
Ходишь, улыбаешься, а внутри всё попросту разваливается - и мне сложно предсказать, насколько всё это растянется и во что же выльется?
Не хочу, чтобы это кончилось со вредом для прочих, посему лучше вовремя изъять больную деталь с механизма социума. Лично изъять, добровольно.

----------


## Unity

> А покопаться там? На возражение сразу отвечу: "Желанье - это множество возможностей, а нежеланье - это множество причин." Причина, наверняка, найдется.
> Но не сделав всего, что можно, утилизация будет чистым бегством. Чистым проигрышем. Уверен, что сделал абсолютно все? Тогда в добрый путь!


 Повторяю: у меня нет желаний - блага, лучшего, ещё лучшего, самого прекрасного. Я не хочу брать от Жизни что-то и мне нечего отдать ей. Бегство - если что-то остаётся от нас после смерти. Наука - "душу" отрицает. Бежать от проблем - естественно. 
Проигрыш? В какой же игре, супротив какого противника? Ok, во любой войне бывают проигравшие, почему бы нет? Пускай остаются те, кто ценит жизнь. 
Сделал что? И для чего? Чтобы дальше каждый новый день встречать со проклятьями, злобою и ненавистью? Мне элементарно не хватает разума, дабы изменить се. Дабы инсталлироваться в общество ну и приносить ему и себе некоторую пользу. Дабы не страшиться жизни, дабы найти свою нишу в мире конкуренции. 
В добрый путь же!..

----------


## jozh

> нарастанье толерантности к некоторому стимулу и раздражителю - так, что дозы "приносящего усладу" должны возрастать непрестанно, экспоненциально. Что в условиях физических реалий просто невозможно.


 Интересно... Как это триллионы людей, живших до нас, и ожидавших от жизни только "старость, болезни и смерть", умудрялись обходиться без экспоненциально повышающихся доз "приносящего усладу"?

----------


## tempo

Юнити, а зачерпнуть сил из чистых вод медитации? )
Иль у тебя там только сточные..? ну так услыши весть благую: сточные стекут, и источник очистится, ибо суть источника скрыта часто за наносным сором.
О как  :Wink:

----------


## Burlesque

Господи, философы доморощенные... В темах друг другу полотна посвящают, да ещё и в личке то же самое. Остаётся позавидовать вашей коммуникабельности.

----------


## tempo

Феня, ну не всё же про реактор и любимый лунный трактор ))

----------


## culexus

> "Смысл жизни" не найден. Пока просто помогаю одному человеку воплотить давнишние мечты об образовании. Это такой суррогат этого отсутствующего смысла, в силу чего ненавижу и этот проект, и каждое новое утро, и себя в этой мерзкой роли. Медитация служит "обезболивающим", помогающим, скрепя сердце, влачить Танталов камень на крутую и высокую скалу. А биологическое (всё) - мне втройне противней.


 Не думаю, что какой-то "Смысл жизни" - четко заданный, кого-либо удовлетворил бы, так же бы возникло масса недовольных: "А с хрена ли я должен именно к этому придти?!" : ))) Да и любая система с конечным смыслом - опять же конечна, и... и... что дальше? По достижении этой целевой точки? Всё, Рагнарек? : )




> Всегда умилял вгляд эволюционистов.) "Возникло" и "самоорганизовалось" - вопреки энтропии! "Выжило" и "усложнилось", "стало размножаться"! 
> Это полный вздор. С груды кирпичей "само по себе" не "возникнет" здание с всей инфраструктурой - и не перестроится само по себе со хижины во небоскрёб в временной динамике - и единого строения в тысячи разных мегаполисов на всех континентах. Если есть машины - Очень Сложные Машины - значит, есть и Инженер, и _конечный смысл работы машины_, вложенный в программу, двигающую ней. 
> Как живые существа пришли ко идее хищничества? Как растения создали цветы во имя симбиоза с некоторыми опылителями? Как возникли зубы? Плоды у растений? Особая форма семян, способствующая распространению ветром? Если окунуться в недра биологии, со временем ясно понимаешь, что все сложные взаимосвязи во любом биоценозе - никогда не могли бы "возникнуть случайно". Всё "заточено" под всё. Всё - лишь элементы пазлла, созданные априори во единой схеме. Плавник, лапа, крыло, рука. Любая конструкция, созданная с протеинов - это просто разные модели роботов - и "изменчивостью" всё не объяснить: как из первого простейшего, "возникнувшего самого по себе", вымахало древо с миллионов видов, в коем все успешно пожирают друг дружку, сохраняя стойкий баланс меж убитыми и новорождёнными. Это математика, но она приводит именно к... религии. Есть машины, есть конструктор. Есть программы, есть и программист. Есть социальные проблемы - есть урод-создатель, так запрограммировавший армию своих игрушек.


 Тут тобой высказывается много неточностей и несуразностей. Во-первых - энтропия. Легко решается той же жизнью, которая как раз и создает новые организмы взамен износившихся, причем каждая итерация - с новыми вариациями. Это не сравнимо с объектами так называемой "неживой природы" напрямую, хотя, опять же - тот же ландшафт - он тоже не статичен, он изменяется, и там, где некогда были моря - возникают пустыни и в этом нет ничего удивительного, не прилетают какие-то "программисты" и не переписывают код ландшафта - он сам меняется, причем иной раз - разительно. Ну и смежное третье с этим - всё это занимает тьму времени, которое трудно себе вообразить даже - миллионы и миллиарды лет. Тот же человек от своих древних предков прошел путь по прикидкам около 4,5 миллионов лет.

Наконец, отвергать эволюцию - все равно что пИсать против ветра. Конечно, можно не усматривать связи между исторгаемой струей и обратным падением капель, называя их божественной росой, но... Но в действительности, отвергать эволюции придется вместе с тем, что вообще никаких изменений происходить в организмах не может, а между тем - это нет так, и организмы прекрасно и буквально на глазах адаптируются к условиям среды, претерпевая и морфологические изменения. Более просты - типа вирусов - и вовсе обладают бешеной изменчивостью, у них при каждой репликации происходят мутации генома, из-за чего с ними и трудно бороться - они всё время изменяются, приобретая новые свойства. Но то же справедливо и для более сложных организмов, например, посмотри на обыкновенную горбушу - в ней при нересте происходят просто колоссальные изменения, не только внешние, но и внутренние - полностью атрофируется пищеварительная система. Того более, некоторые виды форели вообще имеют "спящие цепочки" генома, которые активируются только в соответсвующей среде, изменяя их тип питания, морфологию, поведение. И вот тебе уже сильно другой организм. Конечно, для каких-то эволюционных изменений нужны целые поколения с закреплением через ту же выбраковку тех или иных особенностей, но еще раз повторю - земля в целом существует уже около 4,5 МИЛЛИАРДОВ лет, а первые организмы появились около 3,7 миллиардов лет - это впечатляющее время на вариации, которые происходят и сейчас.

Ну и, наконец - даже если представить себе, что жизнь кем-то спроектирована - а почему бы и нет, то вопрос-то остается - кто и как спроектировал проектировщиков? : ) Они-то - сами, "случайно", как ты говоришь, появились? : ))) Это та же рекурсия.




> Древние учения твердят: многие знания - многие печали. Тишина и спокойный ум - фундамент реальности. 
> Но мне с детства мерзок её облик - ну и своё отраженье в зеркале. Экая дисфункция ума, вследствие которой почти никогда нету ни грамма спокойствия. Одна только тьма. 
> Суицид есть средство прекратить процесс.


 Да и не переживай, кто-то с тем же упорством повторяет "жизнелюбивые" паттерны поведения - по сути то же самое. Но у человеков и есть мозг, которым можно разобраться в этом и перестать вязнуть в этих повторяющихся паттернах при желании. Есть, конечно, еще лимбическая система, которая "спонсирует" тот или иной комплекс сложившихся поведенческих особенностей эндонаркотиками, но человек же себя считает разумным, и в принципе способен заметить это и контролировать своё поведение, просто не втягиваясь чрезмерно в эту занимательную игру : ) Зачем ему этот самоконтроль? Да в общем-то и незачем - это снова вопрос "Смысла", которым задается ограниченный ум, желающий впихнуть всю бесконечность в какую-то завершенную форму. Но это дело невыполнимое - о чем я тебе и говорю - чисто технически. Ну и страдания твои - это результат веры в противоположное, хотя вера сия - безосновательна. Не сходится в таком веровании картинка. Соответственно, ты и "страдаешь" по тому, чего нет и быть не может. Нет никакого "Смысла", кроме ограниченного и относительного.

Вот и тупик для тебя - чисто функционировать под убаюкивание эндонаркотиков у тебя не сложилось, а рационального мотива вывести невозможно исходя из той же рациональности. Какой тут выход?

Ну можно найти какой-то свой "наркотик" - и наконец уже забыться.
Другой путь - довести до конца "рационализацию", и не путать Истину и то, что тебя она должна удовлетворять : ) Истина - не обязана соответствовать ничьим хотениям : ) Соответственно, до тебя рано или поздно дойдет, что на пути поиска Истины меняется не Истина, а ты : )

----------


## Unity

Ежели удастся выделить мгновения для праздной "свободы" в плотном своём графике (верней, удушающем) - "прозвучит" какой-то "ответ"

----------


## sos123

Асе мы были мертвы, до рождения, вот это и есть ничто.
Да смерть в некотором роде облегчения. особенно если жизнь не мила, не получаешь удовольствия от нее на долгий промежуток времени, как я например 10 лет.
Смерть была бы для меня настоящим подарком, будь она во сне просто не проснувшись.
Главное психологические трудности самолично от жизни избавляться, *челок в роде меня у которого нет силы воли жить, то и силы воли чтоб преодолеть инстинкт самохорания тоже мало.*
А у тех кто думает о смерти всегда мало воли..

----------


## Unity

> Не думаю, что какой-то "Смысл жизни" - четко заданный, кого-либо удовлетворил бы, так же бы возникло масса недовольных: "А с хрена ли я должен именно к этому придти?!" : ))) Да и любая система с конечным смыслом - опять же конечна, и... и... что дальше? По достижении этой целевой точки? Всё, Рагнарек? : )


 «Смысл» — по определению — фальшивый, искусственный ментальный конструкт. Размытый, абстрактный и спекулятивный. Обрисовывающий, судя по всему, одну с тысяч прочих «целей» индивида (малых, сменных, одноразовых), коей ныне он решил поразвлечь себя, прожигая краткие мгновения своего «досуга», вольного от выполнения обязательных приказов своих же инстинктов. И поскольку все мы, Homo Sapiens, лишь частный пример нейросети, машины, управляющей работой механизма тела; экого биокомпьютера, созданного по уникальному генетическому чертежу, то и наши игры в «смысл» - также всегда уникальны. 
Сколько вариантов сборки процессора мозга, сколько вариаций воздействий среды в ходе многогодовой динамики, коя программирует нервную систему некоторой личности – столько же и версий скоротечных «смыслов». Все их сплачивает то, что они суть временны и необязательны — абстрактное творчество скучающих разумов, загоняющих себя в рамки/лабиринт с неких мыслеформ. 
Верно также то, что игры конечны. После завершения любого малого сеанса грязного самообмана на сцену опять выходит Извечное: базовые алгоритмы: жрать, ржать, спать. Пытаться размножаться, после — начать круг сначала. 
Вот о чём и речь. «Смысл», детерминированный матушкой-Природой, подавно противен, некоторым людям, сумевшим заметить, что он повторяется в каждый из многих десятков тысяч дней, отведённых людям аки заключение на этой Земле. Это неизбежно. Чего-то такого, чем бы можно было «заменить» его в долгой перспективе, нет. 
Томящийся разум непрестанно ищет некого спасения с «порочного круга», заданного Богом или эволюцией. И приходит к боли. Садомазохизму. Творчеству в ментальном пространстве чего-то такого, что бы могло отвлечь «прожектор сознания» от однообразной и механистической тоски и рутины. 
Кто-то умудряется придумать себе некие забавы, коротая тюремный свой «срок» (суровый, пожизненный), а кто-то не в силах, в жизни замечая только примитив вроде непреложного добыванья денег, налогов, депрессии. 
Кульминацией этого «разочарования» стаёт суицид. 
Когда человек приходит к осознанию того, что всё его существование — это управление манекеном тела под аккомпанемент иллюзий и лжи внутреннего диалога, «ментального радио» — «интерес» теряется (искать эндорфины, временно «стабилизируя» своё состояние). Человек томится на этом карнавале, более не мил ему маскарад и он жаждет только одного: покинуть сей мир, чувствуя себя чужим в нём, будучи не в силах разделять все те интересы/цели, кои движут прочими. 



> Тут тобой высказывается много неточностей и несуразностей. Во-первых - энтропия. Легко решается той же жизнью, которая как раз и создает новые организмы взамен износившихся


 Та же жизнь — это просто процесс сборки протеинов рибосомой в клетке — по некой программе, унаследованной от усопших предков. Копии и вариации. Но как всё началось? Как же объяснить приход во реальность Самой Первой Клетки во земной истории? Как из массы разрозненных атомов «возникла» машина? Критики эволюционной теории в шутку сравнивают эту вероятность с тем, чтобы ураган в пустыне поднял в воздух несколько миллионов деталей, верно собрав «Боинг». 
Коя вероятность этого?
И кто из учёных сумел созерцать «самозарожденье» Жизни? 
Но сей диалог вовсе не затем, чтобы играть в словесный пинг-понг, делясь убеждениями, коими успели обрасти мы, скитаясь в пустыне неведенья, придя с амнезией в мир. 
Вопрос здесь в ином. 
Зачем мирозданию (космосу, вселенной, природе или ноосфере) мы?..
Зачем наши судьбы, преисполненные болью? Наши войны, голод и работорговля? Наши преступления, грехи и разврат?
Это развлечение — дремлющего Бога? Это персональное фрик-шоу «вечного сознания», впавшего в самозабвение, двигающего каждой с многих миллиардов собственных марионеток? 



> Наконец, отвергать эволюцию - все равно что пИсать против ветра. Конечно, можно не усматривать связи между исторгаемой струей и обратным падением капель, называя их божественной росой, но... Но в действительности, отвергать эволюции придется вместе с тем, что вообще никаких изменений происходить в организмах не может, а между тем - это нет так, и организмы прекрасно и буквально на глазах адаптируются к условиям среды, претерпевая и морфологические изменения.


 Эволюция — всего лишь теория, одна с многих прочих, призванная «объяснить реальность». То, как она сумела прийти к нынешнему состоянию — согласно догадкам людей. Утверждать, что это «истина в последней инстанции» — немного поспешно, имхо. 



> Ну и, наконец - даже если представить себе, что жизнь кем-то спроектирована - а почему бы и нет, то вопрос-то остается - кто и как спроектировал проектировщиков? : ) Они-то - сами, "случайно", как ты говоришь, появились? : ))) Это та же рекурсия.


 Мы даже не знаем, как устроено и спроектировано ядро водородной бомбы, кем являются идеологи ЦРУ, сколько спутников-шпионов РФ парит над Америкой, как устроены и функционируют головки самонаведения северокорейских «баллистических» ракет? 
Есть технологии, есть технологи. И есть масса тех, кого никогда не посвящают в тайны. 
Вот Вас — оскорбляет это положение? Или Вы принимаете как «должное» это обстоятельство? 
То же, имхо, и с всей той информацией относительно того, чем же мы являемся и чем спроектированы. 
Раб не ведает того, что известно господину на самой вершине пирамиды социума. 
Человек — не видит «богов», не видит «эволюции». Не знает ничего о своём происхождении и смысле присутствия во этом пространстве, но легко, играючи, задаёт вопросы… 
Не имея никакого подлинного интереса к поиску ответов. 
Вопрос, чтобы убить время. Вопрос, чтобы посмеяться. Вопрос, чтобы «доказать» ошибочность гипотезы креационизма. 
Но правда ведь в том, что мы объективно ничего не знаем — если откровенно, если заглянуть в себя. Вся наша та информированность ну и образованность — всего лишь наборы из символов-слов, кои мы бездумно скопировали в собственную память. Наборы иллюзий, коими иные пытались прикрыть саднящую рану своего невежества, кои частично скопировали из иных умов, кои также унаследовали. Как люди науки — наборы теорий; аки христиане, даосы, индусы, буддисты — также внутрь копируют чужие системы, сотканные с слов. 
Аки говорила госпожа *N_Life* во соседней теме — «Во всём нужно убедиться лично, ничто не беря на веру». Раньше Гаутама Будда говорил о том же. Скепсис — ко всему, во что призывают верить. 
Но правда же в том, что мы ничего не знаем о своём происхождении ну и своей роли, своём смысле в Жизни. 
И это невежество — базовая данность. 
Каждый этот вакуум стремится прикрыть артефактом «знания» — созданного прочими. Последствием восприятия реальности вкупе со попыткой как-то «конвертировать» свои наблюдения в конструкт с массы символов 2-й сигнальной системы. Но всегда ли это правильно работает? Физики и химики, математики — могут передать реальность посредством формул и законов, символов количеств — цифр. 
Но мы, пользуясь двоичным кодом слов, полярно окрашенных в виду субъективности некого оратора («что русскому хорошо, то немцу погибель»), силимся описывать… то, чего не познали. То, чего не знаем, чистое неведенье протезируя некими словами – кредо, убеждениями. 
Кто-то верует в Шуньятту, кто-то — в Бога, кто-то — только в самого себя и своё сознание. Масса вариантов того, что мы, люди, называем «знанием». Кто-то верит в алгебру, кто-то во религию, кто-то в президента, в деньги. 
И единства нет. 
Каждый соглашается в число Авогадро, с космологической постоянной или с числом Пи. Они точны ну и достоверны, но, когда речь заходит о нашем происхождении, о некой религии — мы встречаем массу совершенно разнородных и противоречивых мнений («затычек» неведенью). 
Как так получается?
Все мы, наделённые единым сознанием, веруем то в Иегову Саваофа Элохима, то в Аллаха, Брахмана иль Дао, Пустоту иль мировую душу, в Дьявола иль в эволюцию?
Понимаете, к чему аз веду?..
Разве не абсурдно это?
Люди априори верят в некие чуждые слова и не верят своим же глазам. Нету в них сомнения к собственному воспитанию, к врождённой религии, ко своим родителям, пасторам и учителям.
Нету в людях скепсиса. 
Зато море веры — в произвольные модели чьего-то ума. Созидающего сказки, силясь притвориться «знающим» и «понимающим». 
И это печально: сотни поколений ослепших существ, живущих во имя зарплаты, труда, старости и смерти… 



> Да и не переживай, кто-то с тем же упорством повторяет "жизнелюбивые" паттерны поведения - по сути то же самое. Но у человеков и есть мозг, которым можно разобраться в этом и перестать вязнуть в этих повторяющихся паттернах при желании.


 Чем и занимаюсь всю свою «сознательную жизнь». 
Но проблема в том, что жизнь состоит из однообразных повторяющихся циклов. 
Сколь ни медитируй — омерзительную оболочку тела нужно «заправлять» питательными веществами. Ей нужно укрытие ото непогоды. И необходимо некое взаимодействие с иными людьми, дабы получить все необходимые «квестовые предметы», дабы ежедневно продолжать игру. 
В этом и проблема. 
Каков в этом смысл? Ныне и спустя десять/двадцать лет — всё будет тем самым. Те же грязные подъезды, те же серые и угрюмые люди, то низкое, давящее, вечно-пасмурное небо. Та же механическая активность во имя некого господина, для кого ты — просто крепостной. 
Каков смысл в всём этом?..
В пустой человечьей жизни?..
Копить «пенсионный фонд», годы ненавидя свою повседневность, свои города и их обитателей, движимых инстинктом к бесхитростным «удовольствиям», длящимся лишь некоторое время?

----------


## Unity

> Есть, конечно, еще лимбическая система, которая "спонсирует" тот или иной комплекс сложившихся поведенческих особенностей эндонаркотиками, но человек же себя считает разумным, и в принципе способен заметить это и контролировать своё поведение, просто не втягиваясь чрезмерно в эту занимательную игру


 Если присмотреться, человек и его сознание — тот же пример нейросети, вроде той, с которой Вы сейчас работаете. Этакий «автопилот», работающий на эндонаркотиках, на гормонах стресса или удовольствия — и его задача всегда соблюдать баланс. 
Разве се не унизительно?
Понимать, что ты — просто автомат, машина, собранная неведомо кем, незнамо зачем?..
Что всё твоё бытие – это управлять марионеткой тела, глядя в перископ своего сознания, получая «радость» или «боль» ото созерцания неких декораций в временной динамике — в чётком соответствии с набором программ по интерпретации текущей реальности, двигая туда, двигаясь обратно — чтоб максимизировать усладу и свести к минимуму дискомфорт в непрестанно изменяющемся «мире», состоящем с массы таких же существ и среды с острым дефицитом основных ресурсов?..



> Зачем ему этот самоконтроль? Да в общем-то и незачем - это снова вопрос "Смысла", которым задается ограниченный ум, желающий впихнуть всю бесконечность в какую-то завершенную форму. Но это дело невыполнимое - о чем я тебе и говорю - чисто технически. Ну и страдания твои - это результат веры в противоположное, хотя вера сия - безосновательна. Не сходится в таком веровании картинка. Соответственно, ты и "страдаешь" по тому, чего нет и быть не может. Нет никакого "Смысла", кроме ограниченного и относительного.


 В основном, источник страдания — это пробужденье утром. Новый цикл необходимости править мерзким мясом собственного тела в направлении корыта с питательной смесью, в направленье клозета, в направлении концлагеря с «исправительным трудом» и опять в берлогу. 
Наблюдая эти итерации каждый сущий день уже много лет, задаюсь вопросом: каков в этом смысл? Зачем эта «жизнь»? 
Дело вовсе ведь не в том, что аз жажду подыскать слова, кои бы «оправдывали» весь этот абсурд. 
Я хочу отважиться прекратить всё это инферно. Верней, всё это желание — лишь ещё одна игра ума, коя длится годы. 
Процесс бытия — вкупе со ненавистью ума ко происходящему. 
И это Болезнь. 
«Нормальные люди» — о таком не думают. Не ставят вопросы. Не ищут первопричин у происходящего ну и понимания. Оным не знакомы думы: кто мы и откуда? Зачем мы живём? Они — в «полном погружении» во свою игру.
А я не хочу продолжать её. Думы, сон, и новые думы, и действия телом по мотивам дум. 
Мне хочется Большего.
Свободы от жизни. 
Но «хочется» — тоже ментальный процесс. Процесс неприятия текущей реальности и жажды «альтернативы», коей… пока нет. Отвержение наличествующей истины в пользу фантомных иллюзий «Обо лучшем/высшем состоянии», в коем нет ни чувств, ни объектов чувств, ни самого чувствующего. 
Говорят, это достижимо — даже и при жизни — посредством медитативных практик. Но не преуспеваю в этом. 
Иллюзии мысли затмевают истину. Почти постоянно. 
И в этом проблема. 
Если бы мне удалось её разрешить — меня бы здесь не было.  



> Вот и тупик для тебя - чисто функционировать под убаюкивание эндонаркотиков у тебя не сложилось, а рационального мотива вывести невозможно исходя из той же рациональности. Какой тут выход?


 Совершенно верно, очень правильный и своевременный вопрос. 



> Другой путь - довести до конца "рационализацию", и не путать Истину и то, что тебя она должна удовлетворять : ) Истина - не обязана соответствовать ничьим хотениям : ) Соответственно, до тебя рано или поздно дойдет, что на пути поиска Истины меняется не Истина, а ты : )


 Каждый человек подобен зрителю в кинотеатре, коий прикован ко креслу тяжкими кандалами. Его голова — зафиксирована так, что он неспособен как-то отвернуться от киноэкрана, и в его глазах — хирургические расширители, что не позволяют закрыться глазам. 
Одно остаётся: видеть. «Истину» с кинопроектора. Коя неудовлетворительна и рождает внутри предельно закономерные ненависть и ярость. 
Такая метафора. 
И как «оправдать» сие? 
Какою религией и коим духовным подвигом?..
Жить в кромешном аду, созерцать кошмары… и что только дальше? 
Учиться «абстрагироваться» от этих «видений», создав островок «Нирваны» у себя внутри в качестве «прибежища» — до последнего надеясь, что этот абсурд однажды закончится? Старостью, болезнями, смертью?..

P.S. 


> "...Это было жутчайшее из проклятий, какое только можно бросить Богу, а смысл его был в том, что я сознаю, что являюсь Его частью, наделенной свободой воли - и использую дар свободы против Него, так, что Он будет неспособен помочь мне и спасти меня, свое творение и часть, от страданий. А это, я уже знал, и было для Него самым страшным".

----------


## culexus

> Если присмотреться, человек и его сознание — тот же пример нейросети, вроде той, с которой Вы сейчас работаете. Этакий «автопилот», работающий на эндонаркотиках, на гормонах стресса или удовольствия — и его задача всегда соблюдать баланс. 
> Разве се не унизительно?
> Понимать, что ты — просто автомат, машина, собранная неведомо кем, незнамо зачем?..
> Что всё твоё бытие – это управлять марионеткой тела, глядя в перископ своего сознания, получая «радость» или «боль» ото созерцания неких декораций в временной динамике — в чётком соответствии с набором программ по интерпретации текущей реальности, двигая туда, двигаясь обратно — чтоб максимизировать усладу и свести к минимуму дискомфорт в непрестанно изменяющемся «мире», состоящем с массы таких же существ и среды с острым дефицитом основных ресурсов?..
> 
> В основном, источник страдания — это пробужденье утром. Новый цикл необходимости править мерзким мясом собственного тела в направлении корыта с питательной смесью, в направленье клозета, в направлении концлагеря с «исправительным трудом» и опять в берлогу. 
> Наблюдая эти итерации каждый сущий день уже много лет, задаюсь вопросом: каков в этом смысл? Зачем эта «жизнь»? 
> Дело вовсе ведь не в том, что аз жажду подыскать слова, кои бы «оправдывали» весь этот абсурд. 
> Я хочу отважиться прекратить всё это инферно. Верней, всё это желание — лишь ещё одна игра ума, коя длится годы. 
> ...


 Ну ты сам понимаешь, что наделяешь наблюдаемое собственной оценкой - которая не обоснована ничем иным, кроме как твоим комплексом сложившихся убеждений. Я еще раз подчеркну - я вовсе не укоряю людей этим, я - констатирую это. В своё время я столкнулся ровно с тем же, осознав, что есть огромная разница между фактической стороной дела и интерпретацией этих фактов. Позволь я еще поясню - на примере знаменитой дилеммы: "Стакан наполовину пуст или наполовину полон?" В обоих высказываниях: "Стакан наполовину пуст" и "Стакан наполовину полон" - как бы заключена уже оценка - негативная и позитивная. Казалось бы тут тупик - вроде оба высказывания об одном и том же, ив то же время - ведут к разным выводам. Однако я могу сказать, что есть и третий подход выразить это, без оценки: "Половина стакана - заполнена жидкостью". Это - констатация, а уж считать этот факт "хорошим" или "плохим" - это уже совсем другая история, как раз привлекающая некий иной, субъективный мировоззренческий контекст, исходя уже из которого и делается та или иная оценка факта.

Соответственно, ты всюду допускаешь одно и то же - оценивание фактов, при этом выдавая это за фактическое положение дел. Но фактически - да, вполне похоже на то, что можно воспроизвести человеческое сознание в виде программного кода, например, и ничего чудесного для этого - не нужно, это - "механика", но это - всего лишь факт, не хороший, и не плохой. Плохим или хорошим его оценивает уже само сознание на основе своих субъективных предпочтений, полученных в рамках функционирования. И это оценивание - ненадежно, относительно, может существовать в бесконечном количестве вариантов и не является универсальным.

Далее, ты говоришь: я управляем этим своим наследием. Но, *Unity*, фактически - это не так, такой эффект достигается за счет самообмана, самоограничения. Я когда-то подходил к этому краю и сам думал ровно те же мысли: если это всё фактически никуда меня не ведет, то мне следует это прекратить. Но тут же я задал себе вопрос - а какие фактические, "механические", незаисимые от меня причины для самоубийства? - Никаких. Я свободен. Я свободен сам формировать - на что реагировать и как, и как бы я ни реагировал - это всегда будет лишь моим вариантом, нет никакой абсолютной истины, направляющей в ту или иную сторону. Тут со мной многие жизнелюбы могут начать спорить - да как же так, да все хотят жить. Но, ребята, опять же - это лишь вариант реализации бытия, ровно так же люди могут хотеть прекратить жить,и ничего, кроме субъективного желания за этим - нет. Те же жизнелюбы могут мне сказать: ах ты ж хирец, но ты же все равно живешь. - Ну, живу. И что с того? Я уже жив - и это есть так, когда-нибудь - умру, как и все - и тоже это будет факт. Что такого-то? Какой вы в этом усматриваете сакральный смысл-то?

Поэтому я ровно отношусь к происходящему. Нет, разумеется у меня есть эмоции и чувства, что-то по прежнему приятно или неприятно, но я больше не привязан к этому как ты говоришь - кандалами, никто меня не может ограничить. И тебя - не может, единственный ограничитель - ты сам. Ты всего лишь веришь в свои собственные мысли и чувства и эмоции как в какую-то вмененную и неизменную данность. Но именно ты и поддерживаешь их сам в себе : )) Больше - просто некому. С фактической стороны - "половина стакана просто заполнена жидкостью", и всё : )

Ну и что касается чисто прикладной сферы... относится к фактам - интерпретировать их - ты можешь как угодно. И даже страдать всласть : ) Без проблем - я никому не указываю ему что ему делать со своей жизнью. Но ты при это так смачно жалуешься на, получается, на самого себя, что я, как настоящий дурень, пытаюсь тебе сказать: а причем тут фактическая жизнь? : ) И зачем ты напяливаешь на неё эти оценки и веришь в них, если они тебя заставляют страдать? : ) Ты сам себе создаешь этот театр интерпретаций : )

----------


## oneway

Жизнь не нужно оправдывать, если ее не осуждать...

----------


## culexus

Насчет эволюции.

Я уже писал, что системы - фактически являются комбинациями нижележащих систем, тем самым создавая свои примитивы. Поясню для примера на тех же подходах к построению искусственного интеллекта.

Есть в ИИ такой подход как Эволюционные алгоритмы - берется некоторый набор примитивов, комбинируется по-разному, и с помощью этого пытаются добиться поставленной цели. Чтобы немного понятнее было - возьмем, к примеру, обучение некоторого виртуального существа - ходьбе. Что при этом делается - создается модель скелета, связанная определенным образом, эмитирую тем самым связки, и задается "мышечная система" - то есть способность воздействовать на положение тела прикладыванием усилий к сочленениям. Это грубовато, но есть аналогия тела. Далее начинают перебираться параметры - уровень прилагаемых усилий, которые приводят к изменению положения частей тела, а заданный параметр того же тяготения - дает возможность оценки что происходит с центром тяжести такого "существа" - то есть упал он или еще на ходу? Что происходит при этом - всё, чем манипулирует такой алгоритм - это усилия, выражаемые в некотором значении переменных. И что получается в результате? В результате получается порой очень долгие циклы, пока "существо" не научится ходить, а даже и научаясь - подчас его походка очень неустойчива всё равно. Это в некотором роде как раз то, о чем говоришь ты - можно ли тупо перебирая просто огромное число комбинаций получить устойчивое решение?

А вот тут надо вернуться к тому, что системы создаюь свои пространства примитивов, что совершенно не учитывают Эволюционные алгоритмы. Давай посмотрим, как учиться ходить тот же человек. Так вот, не смотря на то, что ходьба человека на уровне усилий, прилагаемых для перемещения конечностей - это манипуляция именно примитивами этих мышечных усилий, вместе с тем, ходьба - создает и свои собственные, более высокоуровневые примитивы, а именно - примитив "устойчивого статичного положения тела в моменте", примитив "шага". То есть задача ходьбы распадается на высокоуровневые по отношению к чисто мышечным сокращениям, фазы. Заметь, что и ребенок учиться вовсе не ходить, а он сначала учиться держать равновесие - стоять, затем начинает осваивать шаги, и фактически, задача уже представляет из себя не решение для кучи мышечных усилий, а сделать последовательность: 1. выровнять тело, сохраняя равновесие 2 сделать шаг 3 снова выровнять тело до сохранения равновесия. 4. повторить с первого пункта.

Понимаешь разницу? Между тем, чтобы пытаться решить задачу приложения усилий для всей прогулки, и выучить два положения - равновесия и одного шага?

Для тех, кто не понял - повторю: задача ходьбы декомпозируется на всего две задачи - "равновесие" и "один шаг". А сама ходьба - это циклическое повторение всего двух примитивов.

Естественно, что каждому примитиву надо так же научиться, но это очень и очень проще, чем пытаться сразу решить гигантское уравнение для всей прогулки в примитивах исключительно мелких моторных движений.

Я недаром тебе уже писал, *Unity* - неверно понимать эволюцию как комбинаторику исключительно на уровне самых низких примитивов, именно из этого понимания и растет этот аргумент - "Да как же всю эту прорву обсчитать?! Это невозможно же!" Так этого и не нужно, потому что во всякой системе возникаю свои, более высокоуровневые примитивы, и комбинируются уже они.

Приведу еще пример.

Положим, надо исправить ошибку в предложении: "Здесь есть ашибка."

Минимальным примитивом тут можно считать букву - верно? И если решать задачу исключительно буквами, то получается следующее: во фразе - 15 символов, исключая пробелы и точку. Соответственно, решая в лоб - это надо перебрать 33 в степени 15 (количество букв в русском алфавите) вариантов возможных буква в пятнадцати позициях- а это 5,99389455&#215;10&#178;&#178; вариантов. Но разве так происходит в действительности? Разве ты перебираешь символы в надежде получить грамматически правильную фразу? Нет. Почему? Потому что на самом деле фраза - это уже не только набор букв, фраза состоит из более высокоуровневых примитивов - из слов. А их там - всего 3. Соответственно и обработка ведется уже на уровне комбинаций трех примитивов - ты пользуешься своим словарем уже применительно к словам. Да, по прежнему стоит задача вычислить ошибку, но это не тупой перебор всех символов.

Так вот чтобы получить клетку - нужно не переставлять все атомы, а получить сначала устойчивые примитивы химических соединений, а затем уже комбинируются всё более усложняющиеся примитивы, но никак не базовые.

Опять же - я тут не пытаюсь что-то выдумать, это всё можно наблюдать лично - возьми "эволюцию" той же техники, например, автомобилей - ведь новая модель автомобиля - это не полностью новое устройство, это комбинация изменяющихся узлов. В каждом узле могут быть свои изменения, но это не равнозначно тому, что нужно всё до атома пересоздать, всё, что нужно - это совместимость узлов в новой модели. И, кстати, из-за этого не происходит постоянных фатальных смертей от геномной вариабельности, потому что интерфейсы, связующие части, зачастую сохраняются, а изменения происходят внутри более-менее автономного узла. Конечно, есть и смертельные случаи - это как раз когда узлы не в состоянии согласованно работать, вариация параметров в одном из них вышла за пределы возможного для конкретной системы. Но ведь это не какой-то спорадический сбой абы где в надежде получить что-то новое : )

Так может дело не в "невозможности" эволюции, а в том, что её не до конца понимают?

----------


## culexus

Прошу прощения за ошибки в предыдущем сообщении, я просто урывками писал из-за параллельной занятости : )

----------


## Unity

Снова нету времени, дабы обменяться своей "точкой зрения" на один предмет с различных углов. 
Успею лишь молвить, что Вы вполне правы. Мысли задают реальность. Характер вербальной интерпретации безмолвной действительности. Понимаю это - но не управляю своим настроением. Диалогом внутри. Сплю и вижу сон, мрачный и кошмарный. 
Несмотря на всё, что довелось узнать, несмотря на спорадическую практику.

Значит, это и есть... смысл? Моего существования. 
Окунуться в тьму в своего ума, встретиться с Левиафаном - поняв, что се просто... зеркало. Что мы все здесь - сами же себе мучители, враги ну и палачи. Слепая моя уже многократно тыкалась во тьме во эту идею - только перемен не следовало. 
За годы повторений (печальных раздумий) - разум превратился в жуткий автомат, в мерзкий патефон с заевшей пластинкой. 
Это понимаю, но не понимаю, как остановить процесс?

----------


## tempo

Юнити, ну есть же прекрасно описанные практики остановки пиздящего о чём попало ума.
Открываешь поисковик, набираешь запрос "остановка ума" и, вместо привычного сидения на жопе  и ожидания слученья счастья - практикуешь. Прилагаешь хоть мало-мало труда к уженью рыбки из пруда.

----------


## culexus

> Снова нету времени, дабы обменяться своей "точкой зрения" на один предмет с различных углов. 
> Успею лишь молвить, что Вы вполне правы. Мысли задают реальность. Характер вербальной интерпретации безмолвной действительности. Понимаю это - но не управляю своим настроением. Диалогом внутри. Сплю и вижу сон, мрачный и кошмарный. 
> Несмотря на всё, что довелось узнать, несмотря на спорадическую практику.
> 
> Значит, это и есть... смысл? Моего существования. 
> Окунуться в тьму в своего ума, встретиться с Левиафаном - поняв, что се просто... зеркало. Что мы все здесь - сами же себе мучители, враги ну и палачи. Слепая моя уже многократно тыкалась во тьме во эту идею - только перемен не следовало. 
> За годы повторений (печальных раздумий) - разум превратился в жуткий автомат, в мерзкий патефон с заевшей пластинкой. 
> Это понимаю, но не понимаю, как остановить процесс?


 Я напишу тебе попозже, чтоб не второпях.

----------


## Unity

> Юнити, ну есть же прекрасно описанные практики остановки пиздящего о чём попало ума.
> Открываешь поисковик, набираешь запрос "остановка ума" и, вместо привычного сидения на жопе  и ожидания слученья счастья - практикуешь. Прилагаешь хоть мало-мало труда к уженью рыбки из пруда.


 С детства - сумасшествие. С детства в этой теме, посему навскидку могу назвать надцать техник и методик. 
Вопрос здесь в ином: ужасы самозабвения снова повторяются. Опять и опять. Ты не можешь оставаться тихим и спокойным в глубине души все 24/7. Рано или поздно - снова "выбивает" в виртуальность разума, сотканную с слов - и ты снова упускаешь явь, полностью переключаясь на фантомы дум - с прежней адской фабулой: садомазохизм. Сквозь призму ума реальность - инферно. В ходе медитации снова вспоминаешь, что это самообман. Циклы эти повторяются. 
Тихо ну и незаметно.
Вот что удручает. 
"Откаты" в безумие. 
Опять и опять.

----------


## culexus

Что же, давай начнем с теории.

Я хочу немного рассказать про слои сознания, чтобы была понятна диспозиция. Разумеется, эти слои - это не нечто строго определенное, и расскажу как они пересекаются и прочая, но для наглядности - вполне сгодится, кроме того этакая структурность может послужить пониманию какие есть варианты.

Итак, от рождения дите уже имеет сознание и оно, похоже, построено на восприятии. И сильно завязано на нем, я называю этот слой - Потоковым. Или - рефлекторным, так как поступающие сенсорные Данные подвергаются довольно прямолинейной обработке, тем самым порождая определенную Информацию о состоянии, но мало организуются в какие-то сложные структуры и не дотягивают до уровня понимания, тем самым не порождая и Знания. Вместо этого, поступающие данные практически напрямую трансформируются в реакцию - это и есть рефлекторное поведение. Этот слой сознания никуда не исчезает и со временем, разве что может развиваться, но изначально и без развития - он довольно прост, и маленький человечек словно в потоке постоянно повторяет цикл: воздействие-реакция, без какой-то глубокой рефлексии. Это вполне рабочий вариант, и, наверное, это преимущественный стиль в поведении животных.

Следующий слой образуется особо явно, когда человека начинают обучать речи. Слова - суть понятийная система, которая абстрагирует собственно впечатления в их речевые образы. Постепенно человек учится манипулировать этими образами, и у него все больше становится пространство внутреннего моделирования. Этот слой я называю - Абстрактным, и он, похоже, является основным у большинства людей. Надо заметить, что необязательно абстрагирование именно в речевые понятия. Я не так давно прочел одно интересное исследование - я не берусь утверждать насколько оно академически строгое, но тем не менее - интересное. Так вот, как выясняется, есть как минимум два вида людей по типу сознания - те, у которых мысли оформлены в речевые понятия - это тот самый "внутренний диалог", и есть люди, у которых есть образное мышление, то есть они могут вполне эффективно мыслить иными понятийными конструкциями. Я был несколько удивлен этим исследованием. Потому что сам мыслю как словами, так и образами, и мне было невдомек, что у кого-то образное мышление отсутствует или неразвито, так что все их мысли протекают как внутренний диалог. Опять же повторюсь - я не знаю насколько строго это исследование и действительно ли это так, но это же можно проверить : ) Вот хотя бы поинтересоваться у местных респондентов - как именно оформлены их мысли. Что касается "образов", то мои образы - это не визуальные конструкции, а именно что какой-то свой внутренний язык, он состоит из каких-то гораздо более емких, по сравнению со словами, понятий, так что мне порой трудозатратно перевести эти мысли - вербализировать. При этом комбинирование таких эмких понятий зачастую много емче, чем последовательное обдумывание словами, и создается порой впечатление, что происходит моментальное озарение, когда в результате манипуляций этими невербальными образами образуется некая новая согласованная конструкция, дойти до которой словесным способом - довольно сложно, а порой - что и выразить в словах более-менее хорошо - затруднительно : )

Надо так же отметить, что это, по-видимому, не какая-то уникальная способность, а просто последствия развития первого, доречевого слоя, развившегося в свой собственный "язык". У обычного же языка плюс в том, что он экспортируем - то есть пригоден для передачи мыслей через понятия. Разумеется, с этой передачей не все так просто, так как под этими понятиями таки лежат понятия как раз собственного ментального языка, но для меня несколько странно, если это правда, что есть люди, которые и мыслят исключительно (или преимущественно) словами, проговаривая каждую мысль...

В слое Абстракции так или иначе и протекает большинство "сознательной" жизни человека - то, что ты и назвал "патефоном" : ) Разумеется, что это пространство формируется у каждого уникальным образом, и у всех - свои представления и умонастроения.

Оба слоя - и потоквый, и абстрактный - очевидно обусловлены внешними данными, и тут может возникнуть проблема навроде твоей - ощущение бессмысленной фатальности. Однако... возможен еще и третий слой сознания : )

Который, кстати, так же есть у всех, и по сути - так же доступен к развитию. Его "отсутствие" у людей - это не какой-то физический недостаток, а всего лишь неразвитость именно этой области. Что это за слой и каковы его отличительные характеристики?

Это слой - Наблюдателя. Его основная задача, если так можно выразиться - это простое наблюдение, регистрация присутственности в моменте, или, говоря более поэтически - ощущение "Аз Есмъ". В этом еще одном ментальном пространстве не происходит ни интерпретаций, ни оценки поступивших данных, ни выработки решений, а есть лишь осознание присутствия. По большому счету, это самореферентная вещь - то есть ей не нужно никакое иное подтверждение, кроме самого себя : ) Это пространство спокойствия, наличествования как есть. И еще раз повторю - это не нечто, что должно появиться в сознании - это было всегда, но внимание его не касалось, человек просто не осознает его наличия, как, например, можно всю жизнь прожить в квартире с электричеством и не задаваться вопросом - откуда оно берется : ) а просто пользоваться им. Однако, для наиболее непоседливых и любопытных - вполне можно это обнаружить.

Смещая свое внимание в эту область наблюдателя, человек тем самым не отвергает всего другого, просто у него появлется больше места в сознании и он больше не страдает от обусловленности. Возможно - это и есть то, что будда называл Нирваной, но это не точно : )

----------


## culexus

Теперь, обрисовав картину, можно немного поговорить о практике.

Очевидно, что наше Потоковое и Абстрактное сознание - это грубо говоря привычка. И наше сознание будет до бесконечности воспроизводить само себя, но наличие простого Наблюдателя позволяет этот процесс контроллировать, тем самым разрывая порочный круг. Вообще говоря, это совсем не обязательно, так как процесс этот становится не сильно-то и актуален по освоении наблюдения, как собственно и все ментальные продукты двух первых слоев - то есть желания, привязанности, убеждения...

Но, наверное, для тебя представляет интерес - как собственно вообще сместить в Наблюдателя свое внимание. От этого и попляшем.

Вариантов тут много : ) Собственно столько же, сколько и людей - и все уникальны : ) В общих чертах, задача состоит в том, чтобы слегка приглушить шум и гам в чувственной и аналитической области - то есть банально добиться для начала спокойствия.

Я лично не испытывал каких-то больших затруднений и страданий от собственных чувств и мыслей, поэтому на своем опыте мало что могу сказать. Меня расслабляли прогулки - я часто ходил и хожу на работу пешком - за несколько километров. И в дороге он ум расслаблялся, я больше созерцал, и так накапливался опыт простого наблюдения. Физические нагрузки так же расслабляют - обычная физическая работа или упражнения, тот же цигун - тут главное не ставить себе цели какие-то жесткие, не смещать внимание на всякую ерунду, а просто увлечься самим процессом - и это тоже выводит на созерцание.

Медитация или иные практики. Я еще с уроков физкультуры в школе пользовался методом расслабления, который нам показала учитель - можно лечь на пол, закрыть глаза, и постепенно "отпускать" ощущения своего тела - начать снизу, с пальцев ноги - просто отключиться от наблюдения заними, отпустить их ощущаемость, затем - стопу так же отпустить, затем выше, выше - пока всё тело не будет "отпущено".

Так же я кажется описывал тут уже "пузырьковый" метод работы с мыслями - можно усесться (или улечься - неважно, кому как удобно - не в позе дело) и вообразить, что находишься на дне водоема, и все мысли - неважно какие - обволакиваются в пузырек воздуха, и уносятся прочь из головы. Все мысли.

В общем, это практика созерцания, это практика простой ЕСТЬности : )

Со временем это становится привычным и продолжительным без труда состоянием, ты начинаешь наблюдать и самого себя как часть мира, свои чувства и мысли, поступки - но они не всё, что у тебя есть, и не приводят к бесконечной сутолоке. Можно и погрузиться в чувство, и в мысли, но всегда есть то самое - чистое ЕСМЪ, откуда ты можешь видеть свои чувства и мысли как нечто внешнее, а не создающее тебя, не полностью определяющее тебя.

Отсюда можно уже двигаться куда угодно. Будда, например, сказал - мне не нужны все эти иллюзии чувства и мысли, они утомительны. Я - так не думаю и ни в какую Нирвану не стремлюсь. Но это уже другая история : )

----------


## tempo

Юнити, биться в истерике, аки дитя, развращённое поцелуями смертельно любящей мамочки - недостойно благородного мужа ))
Пробуй так и этак. Вон culexus родил тебе целую простынь советов, подобную которой ты можешь родить себе сам в любой момент.
В его простынке нет, правда, того, что уже есть в твоей - помощь кому-либо другому.

----------


## Unity

Мистер *Tempo*, - к сожалению, в большинстве моих сообщений Здесь - помощь кому-то отсутствует; скорей, "польза" вся ото моего присутствия на данном ресурсе (в качестве контент-генератора) сводится к тому, чтобы... служить отрицательным примером, примером существа, допускающим жуткие ошибки в своём поведении и своём мышлении. 
Искренне хочется считать, что иные воспринимают тонны моих депрессивных всхлипываний именно в таком ключе - в качестве симптома - и что они в состоянии понять, как же это лечится и чем только именно (отсылка к буддийской/тибетской/даосской премудрости - или к когнитивной психологии на худой конец).

----------


## tempo

Юнити, я имел в виду не здешние твои излияния, а упомянутую тобою помощь страждущим в реале.
Уже сколько раз говорил: покорми хоть голодную кошку, и мир станет лучше, вокруг тебя в том числе.
И может быть, найдётся кто-то, кто сумеет ввести тебе в понимание, как избавиться от пиздостраданий  :Smile:

----------


## Unity

Я знаю Как, но не контролирую процесс периодического умопомрачения. Вспоминаю только после - очередной "передозировки" семантическими смыслами. 
Это главная проблема. Возвращение к мышлению из блаженного "небытия", даримого некоторыми практиками. 
Это основной тот фактор, из-за коего приходят проблемы.
Откат в сферу "интеллекта". 
Это то, чем я пока неспособен как-то управлять. 
Это словно биоритм: то ты в сознании, то ты снова в своих размышлениях, строя облачные замки. Туда и обратно, тик-так. 
И это мучительно. 
Хочется отставить виртуальность разума и жить Настоящим - но снова и снова проваливаешься в мыслеформы - вспоминая об этом только лишь в аду собственных же восприятий.

P.S. Каждый сущий раз, когда раскрываю кому-то простую теорию - "Мы сами себе враги ну и палачи" - сталкиваюсь лишь с непониманием, отрицанием и формулировкой "лучше пить таблетки, чем меня свой разум". 
Сложно "помочь" в таком случае.
Если человек не заинтересован в том, чтобы понять в мельчайших подробностях то, как работает его вторая сигнальная система...
Так что, из меня "помощник", как из... сами понимаете.

----------


## tempo

Юнити, выход из ловушки интеллекта - действие без ожидания награды/результата, ради самого действия.
Такое действие останавливает интеллект, т.е. делает то, чего ты делать не умеешь.
Не убивает, а только останавливает. Когда понадобится - включишь его снова.
Ещё можно остановить интеллект таблеточками. Только включить потом в нужный момент будет очень трудно, что мы и наблюдаем здесь у многих в полный рост - при отмене подавителей мозгомашинка идёт вразнос.
Ещё раз для тех, кто в танке: называемые антидепрессантами препараты на самом деле - именно _депрессанты_, т.е. подавители машинки в голове.

----------


## culexus

Очень скоро, *Unity*, ты будешь удивляться - как ты раньше мог вязнуть в этом? : )

----------


## Unity

Мистер *Tempo*, господин *Culexus*, - благодарствую за понимание и участие!..
Умом понимаю то, о чём говорите Вы - но ум при депрессии - крайне ненадёжен...



> Когнитивная терапия исходит из убеждения, что главной детерминантой поведения депрессивного пациента являются... его представления о себе, своей жизненной ситуации и своём будущем. В терапевтических школах, продолжающих традицию психоанализа, считается, что в основе оппозиционного и самопораженческого поведения пациента лежат бессознательные желания и что осознание этих желаний помогает пациенту выбрать более адаптивные стратегии поведения.


 Бесконтрольный ум - строит виртуальность, "обжигающую" сознание своим драматизмом и крайним уродством своей ситуации. Это ведёт к вполне натуральной рефлекторной боли, замыканью порочного круга, где одни мрачные иллюзии служат "трамплином" к иным, ещё боле мрачным - и так вплоть до срыва, исступления, сбоя и "перезагрузки" психики, субъективно воспринимающейся в качестве временной "ремиссии".
Но смысл - саботировать процесс. Поняв всё

----------


## culexus

Ну не совсем в уме дело : ) Твой ум просто не имел никаких оснований, чтобы считать что-то верным, кроме эмоциональных, а те, в свою очередь - субъективны, и выражают лишь ограниченную систему. Как показал Гедель, любая формальная система не может быть одновременно полной и непротиворечивой. Могут быть непротиворечивые системы, но они - не полны, они - ограничены. Таковы, например, человеческие мировоззрения, которые могут быть внутренне непротиворечивы, но не учитывают всё бытие. Всё же бытие, как ультимативная, полная система - она неизбежно имеет противоречия, а точнее - в ней всегда есть нечто, что нельзя ни доказать, ни опровергнуть, то есть это нечто - не определено. Такова, например, та самая Пустота - у неё двойственный онтологический статус - с одной стороны она Есть, с другой - она есть Ничто : ) то есть её - Нет : )

Собственно ты дозрел до того, что перестал вестись на ограниченное, но пока немного заблудился в бытии, представляя его как детерминированную машину. Однако же, возвращаясь к вышесказанному, в ультимативной, полной реальности неизбежно наличие неопределенности. Возможно - это та самая пресловутая "свобода воли человека" из христианства. То есть - не смотря на то, что всё имеет причину, однако тем не менее всегда есть неопределенность в этой полноте, это источник всех "десяти тысяч вещей" : ) Эту самую неопределенность я тебе и рекомендовал постичь в самом себе через развитие Наблюдателя. Этот самый Наблюдатель - это область без определений чего-либо, а просто регистратор, и в нём-то и могут быть порождены или остановлены любые ментальные процессы, это своего рода ментальный супервизор ментальных же процессов. Понимаешь? Я хочу сказать, что абсолютно в каждой психике возможен этот независимый ни от чего Наблюдатель, его наличие есть в каждом, просто у большинства людей он не развит, и все ментальные процессы таким образом зависимым образом порождаются в психике без супервизора - в том числе и те, что у тебя создают определенное страдание. Но вот они остановлены эти самые процессы - я сейчас говорю о твоем прямом, личном опыте - и КТО остался? Этот знаменитый буддийский вопрос - КТО Я? Кто остается, если отсечь все ментальные процессы? Вот задай себе этот вопрос и обдумай - ведь ты уже испытывал само это состояние, когда сброшены "страдательные мысли" - пусть и временно, но не осмыслил его еще по-видимому.

Так Кто, *Unity*, есть Ты, когда твоих страданий - нет? : )

----------


## tempo

Юнити, я согласен с тов. Беком. Механизмы, им описанные, имеют место.
Но им не освещён эффект накопления малых воздействий, кой можно кратко описать словами народной мудрости: :Капля камень точит".
Если практиковать остановку ума даже на короткое время, пусть хоть на 10 секунд, то следующие попытки будут менее трудны, и остановка будет более длительной, и достигаться остановка будет быстрее.
Если уж так случилось, что в дополнение к неправильной пиписке  :Wink:  вырос беспокойный ум - ну что ж, придётся тратить силы на его дрессировку.

Проблема в том, что все бесконечно обсуждают, как бы так бы что бы такое бы сделать бы, но никто НЕ ДЕЛАЕТ.
Причина отказа от действия (одна из) видится мне такой: самопревозношение.
Как я, такой(ая), ёптыть, весь из себя уникальный, буду ловить какие-то секунды?? 
Подать мне ввсё здесь и сейчас и много-много, а не то брошусь на пол и буду сучить ножками, а не поможет - убьюси!!!

Задачу по обузданию ума
- а это именно задача, а не неразрешимая проблема -
мог бы помочь решить некто, кто в реале взялся бы нянчиться с тобой, но раз такового нет, придётся своими силами обойтись.
Ну или в Швейцарию ))

----------


## Unity

Спасибо, мистер *Tempo* - за то, что Вы просто есть.)
Мне известны техники и практики, трудности/препятствия, инструкции ну и наставления.
Благодарствую, что напоминаете.)
Бывают периоды, когда жалкие остатки моего сознания просто отключаются, разум генерирует скулёж и нытьё, душу штормит депра. 
И я понимаю простую механику во происходящем - пост-фактум всегда. 
Просто поразительно - насколько сильна в нас "инерция" бессознательности; насколько легко сызнова "сорваться" в пучину кошмаров, кои продуцирует "фабрика" своей фантазии. 
Даже тем, кто со времён школы эту изучает тему.
Ну а людям "с улицы"?..
Если "накрывает" их, есть ли у них шансы - осознать, что они в плену у "Матрицы", сотканной из слов собственным же ослеплённым ну и воспалённым разумом?..
Этот вопрос - обо нашем Форуме. 
Его "эффективности". 
Его посетителях, его новичках, его "старожилах". 
Чтобы починить себя, нужно многое понять, ну и научиться многому. 
А сколь склонен к обучению и самопознанию, человек, в голове которого ныне "катаклизм"?..
Разве он услышит, разве сможет понять - простые слова, русским языком, привычной кириллицей?..

----------


## tempo

Юнити, повторенье - мать ученья.
А в особо тяжёлых случаях может оказать целебный эффект мать-перемать )

И, техники нужно применять, а не просто выслушивать, сидя после выслушивания на жопе и ожидая, когда наступит исцеление - именно так и поступает большинство.
Но персональных нянек на всех нет, зато есть выбор: или своими силами с минимальной поддержкой, или в петлю.
Угодно в петлю - нах вперёд и с песней.

----------

